# DO NOT BUMP SPAM



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 14, 2013)

I've noticed in the last two months the amount of bots has gone up by quite a bit. Maybe we should make the sign-up process harder for bots. How? I wouldn't know.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 14, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> I've noticed in the last two months the amount of bots has gone up by quite a bit. Maybe we should make the sign-up process harder for bots. How? I wouldn't know.


They'll have to answer a randomly generated question about temporal physics.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 15, 2013)

From the few I have seen, they seem to love the AK board..... Kinda like AK's own forums huh? O___o

And how the heck did I miss this one? Especially given that many bumps. To think I was up the whole time too :\


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> From the few I have seen, they seem to love the AK board..... Kinda like AK's own forums huh? O___o
> 
> And how the heck did I miss this one? Especially given that many bumps. To think I was up the whole time too :\


I've given you my curse, the one where you miss all the best things on gbatemp ;o;


----------



## marksteele (Apr 15, 2013)

if it makes you feel any better p1ing, im a regular visitor to the site and I've never noticed any spambots ^.^


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 15, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.
> 
> However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.
> 
> ...


 
crap so I missed another good thread, all I ever see are purse related ones....


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 15, 2013)

Just as a note, stupidity wouldn't be the most ridiculous reason I've ever been suspended from something. Quite close though.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Just as a note, stupidity wouldn't be the most ridiculous reason I've ever been suspended from something. Quite close though.


I once had a whole thread in here and a whole new rule created over getting suspended.
Good times...


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, there have been numerous times where I've been on and see stranger than normal topics so I click it, and they mostly turn out to be spam for shoes, purses, tattoos, sites to purchase cheap knock-off electronics, boots, or random junk . I'd catch it a few minutes after it was posted, and then see an hour or so later people would be commenting on the strange content of the post. This is mostly during the morning hours around here, and not many moderators or people are on to check it, but still. It's all just spam bots, no reason to make the people who are using the spam bots actually think their posts are receiving attention.

I think a trivial question system or some form of it would be good if someone tries to post a thread with many links to sites, or a thread that has a lot of images. It might be an inconvenience for some, but I think it'd be worth it. Most of the bots just spam the site every line or so.

This would obviously not be in effect for users that have at least a decent amount of posts, 50 or so.


----------



## LDAsh (Apr 15, 2013)

D'oh, I wanted to see teh porn...


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 15, 2013)

What if all the spam since Valwin's ban is just him making new accounts to troll us?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 15, 2013)

Sly 3 4 me said:


> Yeah, there have been numerous times where I've been on and see out of the normal topics so I click it and they're spam.


I believe that's called The Edge of the Forum.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 15, 2013)

For some reason, I feel like watching porn.
But I agree with you p1ngpong, that kind of content shouldn't be bumped at all. It's common sense, which is a childish thing to do.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2013)

I _assumed_ that if it's in the top threads, someone's going to see it _sooner_. Sorry for upsetting you, almighty p1ng.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

Little do you all know, I've been a spam bot in disguise this whole time. With better grammar than TaeWong.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 15, 2013)

Ummm we don't happen to have any links to those porn spams do we? Just for umm research purposes.... lol


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Ummm we don't happen to have any links to those porn spams do we? Just for umm research purposes.... lol


It was quite vintage, not sure if you'd enjoy it.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 15, 2013)

Funny enough, "Bump Spam" was the title of one of the subjects.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 15, 2013)

LDAsh said:


> D'oh, I wanted to see teh porn...


it was REALLY old anyway


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 15, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> it was REALLY old anyway


80's asses are the best!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Costello (Apr 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I _assumed_ that if it's in the top threads, someone's going to see it _sooner_. Sorry for upsetting you, almighty p1ng.


that almost made sense, but what if instead of replying to the thread, you reported it?
then not only we would be aware of it quickly, but you would also leave the thread be, not bump it for everyone else to see.

Use your mildly oversized brain for once


----------



## Issac (Apr 15, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> 80's asses are the best!!!


looked more like 70's to me though... (but what do I know about that stuff?  )

By the way: I just find it common sense to NOT post in spam threads, but reporting it the second I see it. (Unless it's TaeWong's threads  )


----------



## raulpica (Apr 15, 2013)

It wasn't even awesome porn to begin with  You guys have no taste at all!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Costello said:


> that almost made sense, but what if instead of replying to the thread, you reported it?
> then not only we would be aware of it quickly, but you would also leave the thread be, not bump it for everyone else to see.
> 
> Use your mildly oversized brain for once


I did both... 

I'll be good next time!


----------



## gifi4 (Apr 15, 2013)

I will not have this!
I missed it!
You people oughta be more considerate and PM me or something with a link to the thread 

Anyway, OT: I report threads like that whenever I see them, the only time I skip on it is if I'm in a rush.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 15, 2013)

I've seen people do this a lot as well. I've done it once, just once. It wasn't porn though.
I don't know why people bother spamming porn. They're not even bots. Do they just hate the site or something?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 16, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Do they just hate the site or something?


It's because they think they are le master trole 2013


----------



## Arras (Apr 16, 2013)

I usually report those things unless they have been there for about ten minutes or more. I figure by that time the mods will have gotten a dozen reports already, no need for another one.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Apr 16, 2013)

I remember a forum I used to go on had moderators approve of a member's first post as a way of fighting against spam bots.
I'm not sure if that would feasible with a forum as big as this one since it would cause more work for the moderating team, but it could be an idea to consider.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 16, 2013)

It wouldn't stop them from posting in the first place*, so mods would still need to do cleanup work.

* - Most forums, including this one, add rel="nofollow" to user-posted links, which tells search engines to ignore them so that sites that spam won't get rated as having a lot of links to them... but these places spam anyways in the hopes that users will click them, or just because they spam everything they can just in case.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Apr 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Funny enough, "Bump Spam" was the title of one of the subjects.


This is all that the stupid people (and people with selective reading and/or dyslexia) will get from this thread:

"DO NOT BUMP SPAM" *-* "DO NOT" *=* "BUMP SPAM"


----------



## air2004 (Apr 16, 2013)

raulpica said:


> It wasn't even awesome porn to begin with  You guys have no taste at all!


I will be the judge of that lol (where is the thread :-)


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Apr 16, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> I remember a forum I used to go on had moderators approve of a member's first post as a way of fighting against spam bots.
> I'm not sure if that would feasible with a forum as big as this one since it would cause more work for the moderating team, but it could be an idea to consider.


The only problem is that there are a lot of "one-time use" accounts being made. If  there is/was a way to monitor traffic to the site based on geographic locations without fail, then someone could just make a little code that blocks that location(s).


----------



## air2004 (Apr 16, 2013)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> The only problem is that there are a lot of "one-time use" accounts being made. If there is/was a way to monitor traffic to the site based on geographic locations without fail, then someone could just make a little code that blocks that location(s).


But then what do you about the legit users , make them jump through hoops to join?


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Apr 16, 2013)

air2004 said:


> But then what do you about the legit users , make them jump through hoops to join?


DANCE MONKEYS!!!!! DANCE!!!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 17, 2013)

lets wait 1-5 years and then bump this thread


----------



## Depravo (May 10, 2013)

Bumping to remind people of this thread.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 10, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Bumping to remind people of this thread.


 

You clever spammer, you.


----------



## DiabloStorm (May 10, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Bumping to remind people of this thread.


Noted. I usually just report but I didn't think it was a big deal to respond since it gets deleted anyway and you guys are usually on top of things pretty fast. (Also, maybe I'm being optimistic but I wouldn't think that anybody would actually be dumb enough to click through to the spammer's links they usually post...) Anyway, I get it. I understand the bumping thing and that it will only perpetuate the spam bullshit further so I'll keep this in mind next time.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 23, 2014)

Ahem.

There were eight incidents of spam being bumped again today, it made me very sad.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 23, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Ahem.
> 
> There were eight incidents of spam being bumped again today, it made me very sad.


 

Question. If I see such cases, am I allowed to report and then quietly lock them so discussion is prohibited?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah sure if you are certain its spam you can lock the thread, just make certain its reported though.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 23, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Yeah sure if you are certain its spam you can lock the thread, just make certain its reported though.


 

Perfect, thanks a ton. Pretty sure this forum doesn't need Rohypnol and Methadone for purchase. ;P


----------



## geishroy (Jan 23, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Perfect, thanks a ton. Pretty sure this forum doesn't need Rohypnol and Methadone for purchase. ;P


 
;( 
maybe some of us would.


----------



## Arras (Jan 23, 2014)

Quick question: is it allowed to bump spam to tell someone bumping spam is not allowed?


----------



## Dork (Jan 23, 2014)

Arras said:


> Quick question: is it allowed to bump spam to tell someone bumping spam is not allowed?


 
Most of the time those posts are created by bots or people with malicious intent, so I don't think that would do much to be honest.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 23, 2014)

Bumping spam is never good for anyone.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 23, 2014)

geishroy said:


> ;(
> maybe some of us would.


 

Some of those are unapproved drugs in the United States, very nasty, trust me. ;( Some of them were also DEA Schedule I and Schedule II, which is illegal and very addictive with some medical use, respectively. But that's off topic.


----------



## Arras (Jan 23, 2014)

Dark S. said:


> Most of the time those posts are created by bots or people with malicious intent, so I don't think that would do much to be honest.


I mean if you see someone bumping spam, how would you tell them it's not allowed without bumping the spam yourself?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 23, 2014)

Arras said:


> I mean if you see someone bumping spam, how would you tell them it's not allowed without bumping the spam yourself?


 
You could pm them a link to this thread.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 23, 2014)

EDIT: Never mind. p1ng beat me. :/


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 23, 2014)

Arras said:


> I mean if you see someone bumping spam, how would you tell them it's not allowed without bumping the spam yourself?


 

Just report the thread and don't worry about other people bumping it.


----------



## Issac (Jan 23, 2014)

I report everything, both the spam, and the spam-bumping... because it's fun to report people


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2014)

Issac said:


> I report everything, both the spam, and the spam-bumping... because it's fun to report people


I bet you're like one of those old people who call the police when _"rascals"_ cause a ruckus riding on their _"damn"_ skateboards. _;O;_


----------



## bowser (Jan 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I _assumed_ that if it's in the top threads, someone's going to see it _sooner_. Sorry for upsetting you, almighty p1ng.


Out of the way, smart ass coming through!

Seriously Foxi, I never thought you would say such a dumb thing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2014)

bowser said:


> Out of the way, smart ass coming through!
> 
> Seriously Foxi, I never thought you would say such a dumb thing.


Long, long time ago in a galaxy far away.


----------



## bowser (Jan 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Long, long time ago in a galaxy far away.


Whoops! Didn't notice it was an old thread. Now I'm the dumb one 

Anyway I guess you're much wiser now


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2014)

bowser said:


> Whoops! Didn't notice it was an old thread. Now I'm the dumb one
> 
> Anyway I guess you're much wiser now


Yep. Now that I've started reading the spam and immediately ordering large quantities of LSD instead of reporting the spam related to it, my life has improved greatly! The only downside are the dragons.

On a side note: http://gbatemp.net/threads/lsd-acid-awareness-and-universal-wisdom.360532/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 23, 2014)

Just report spam and move on.
#LiveLikeIce


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 23, 2014)

Can we bump spam if there isn't much spam in it?



Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I bet you're like one of those old people who call the police when _"rascals"_ cause a ruckus riding on their _"damn"_ skateboards. _;O;_



Get off my lawn!


----------



## air2004 (Jan 24, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Ahem.
> 
> There were eight incidents of spam being bumped again today, it made me very sad.


 
Make it nine now


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 26, 2014)

we cannot bump spam, but can we spam bump?


----------



## UltraMew (Jan 26, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> we cannot bump spam, but can we spam bump?


Yes.


ProtoKun7 said:


> They'll have to answer a randomly generated question about temporal physics.


Or how awesome piracy is?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 27, 2014)

We just had one guy necrobumping and spamming all over the place. Lots of people decided to reply to his bumps in order to reprimand him for his actions and so on. So instead of having to just delete his 10+ spam posts I had to delete about 50+.

Thanks a lot for giving us mods five times more work to do than necessary, we really appreciate that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2014)

air2004 said:


> spam for you , spam for me , millions of spam , spam for free



You went with that when you had


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 23, 2014)

Public reminder to, you know, not bump spam. Even if mods are sleeping, just leave a report and move on. Do not reply!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 23, 2014)

Making the sign up process harder probably won't do much good. 
These are likely actual people who are paid pennies to sign up to sites and spam to generate traffic. There's not much you can do about that save for requiring admin activation of each new account.

Edit: Thanks Ryukouki you made me necrobump


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 23, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Making the sign up process harder probably won't do much good.
> These are likely actual people who are paid pennies to sign up to sites and spam to generate traffic. There's not much you can do about that save for requiring admin activation of each new account.


 

I know we did that at some point (relatively recently too!) but I think it was a pain in the ass to manage the memberships arriving daily. 

EDIT: Waaaait, I never necrobumped. I replied six minutes ago here to remind people because some people decided to post in a clearly spammy topic. >_>


----------



## KingBlank (Dec 23, 2014)

(was a link to spam here) Spam!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 23, 2014)

KingBlank said:


> -snip-


You don't report in this topic. You just report the post and move on via the handy report link on each post. And if you made that post believing that spamming a thread saying not to bump spam is somehow ironic or funny, I guarantee that no mod will agree with you.


----------



## KingBlank (Dec 23, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> You don't report in this topic. You just report the post and move on via the handy report link on each post. And if you made that post believing that spamming a thread saying not to bump spam is somehow ironic or funny, I guarantee that no mod will agree with you.


Sorry no, Its surprisingly the first time I noticed any spam on GBAtemp and it Just happened to be just after I had been reading this thread, thought I would point it out for others like me.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 23, 2014)

KingBlank said:


> Sorry no, Its surprisingly the first time I noticed any spam on GBAtemp and it Just happened to be just after I had been reading this thread, thought I would point it out for others like me.


Same here recently (past week or so) we have gotten a lot of spam and usually at night.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Public reminder to, you know, not bump spam. Even if mods are sleeping, just leave a report and move on. Do not reply!


I'm sorry I bumped spam yesterday :$


----------



## evandixon (Dec 23, 2014)

Over at Project Pokémon, we auto-moderate posts made by users with just a few posts (5 ish) that contain lots of links and images.  It may not be feasible here because of the much larger number of users, but it would prevent pornographic spam from being visible to anyone but moderators.

But still, why do people bump spam made by bots?  It's not like the bot sees the replies.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 26, 2014)

UniqueGeek said:


> Over at Project Pokémon, we auto-moderate posts made by users with just a few posts (5 ish) that contain lots of links and images. It may not be feasible here because of the much larger number of users, but it would prevent pornographic spam from being visible to anyone but moderators.
> 
> But still, why do people bump spam made by bots? It's not like the bot sees the replies.


 
They want to feel important.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

Adblock


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 26, 2015)

UniqueGeek said:


> Over at Project Pokémon, we auto-moderate posts made by users with just a few posts (5 ish) that contain lots of links and images. It may not be feasible here because of the much larger number of users, but it would prevent pornographic spam from being visible to anyone but moderators.
> 
> But still, why do people bump spam made by bots? It's not like the bot sees the replies.


 
Because people like to feel like they are helping the site and the mods


----------



## playallday (Feb 5, 2015)

.


----------



## Arras (Feb 5, 2015)

playallday said:


> Is there any rules regarding bumping stickies?


I'd assume it doesn't matter, since they're always at the top of the topic lists anyway. Not like bumping them will change that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 5, 2015)

Arras said:


> I'd assume it doesn't matter, since they're always at the top of the topic lists anyway. Not like bumping them will change that.


 

Additionally, we handle bumps in actual topics differently than replies to spam.

Replies to spam get the spam more visibility.  It can also make it show up in the "Recent threads" box in the front page, further increasing its visibility.  We don't want spam to be seen, we want it gone, so members bumping spam is 100% against what the ultimate outcome is.  Report it, don't comment, and just let us handle it.

Actual threads that may just be old, though, if the thread is quite old but a member posts something that actually adds something of value to the thread, we might just leave it open and let the discussion fire back up.  Posting in an old thread isn't the problem; posting *garbage* in an old thread is the problem.  If you want to add something that has value, go for it, and we'll either leave it or if there's a better thread we may lock it (and possibly redirect to the new thread).  Or ask us first if it's okay to post to it, we'll tell you.  But if you're just going to pose some inane bullshit just to say something like "I had that problem too but then it stopped", expect the thread to be locked and depending on the exact situation we may pursue further corrective action.  It's all done on a case by case basis though.  I can't speak for the rest of the staff or the forum as a whole but me personally, I hate it when forums auto-lock threads that have hit a certain threshold of inactivity (like 90 days without a reply).  You know you've seen them and it serves no purpose but to keep old threads old.  My 2 cents.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 21, 2015)

I can't believe this needs a bump, but it seems some of our newer (as in just getting really active these past few months) relatively active members have gone full retard. Hopefully you all read this and understand that you're on the path to warnings if you keep acting like total dumbasses.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 21, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I can't believe this needs a bump, but it seems some of our newer (as in just getting really active these past few months) relatively active members have gone full retard. Hopefully you all read this and understand that you're on the path to warnings if you keep acting like total dumbasses.


 
Hey, some people were genuinely interested in those drugs. Can't call it spam if people are interested in it.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 21, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Hey, some people were genuinely interested in those drugs. Can't call it spam if people are interested in it.


Yes why yes it is still spam


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yes why yes it is still spam


SPAM = Stupid Pointless Annoying Message.
It's not pointless if people are interested in it


----------



## RevPokemon (May 21, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> SPAM = Stupid Pointless Annoying Message.
> It's not pointless if people are interested in it


Thifjsjsdks
Skskdkdmfkdkde
Ekrofkfkggkxoflf

That is spam even if you like it


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Thifjsjsdks
> Skskdkdmfkdkde
> Ekrofkfkggkxoflf
> 
> That is spam even if you like it


 
MMMMMMM yes give me those random letters baby

In all seriousness, let's keep EOF material in the EOF. We don't want to disturb the peace of the more respectable parts of the 'temp


----------



## RevPokemon (May 21, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> MMMMMMM yes give me those random letters baby
> 
> In all seriousness, let's keep EOF material in the EOF. We don't want to disturb the peace of the more respectable parts of the 'temp


Amen brother
100%


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 21, 2015)

The peace?  Worry about disturbing me.

I'm keeping a list.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 21, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> The peace?  Worry about disturbing me.
> 
> I'm keeping a list.


Question,
Are you serious about a list?


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2015)

The only spam I've seen here are those stupid ad's trying to sell us some weird health related product which probably doesn't work.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Question,
> Are you serious about a list?


 

I don't take the rules as a laughing matter.



Spoiler


----------



## endoverend (May 21, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I don't take the rules as a laughing matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Jesus, that's a lot of kilobytes for a text file


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 21, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I don't take the rules as a laughing matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Is this something you would consider sharing publicly, so that... ya know... we can see which rules we've been breaking when, since it looks like you have every 'temp member and their mother in there?


----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I don't take the rules as a laughing matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This file is huge


----------



## marksteele (May 21, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I don't take the rules as a laughing matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 


I can't help but notice you haven't renamed "This PC" to "My Computer"....more to the point that file is ridiculously large, does it have every infraction since you became a mod, I would of thought you folks had a private google spreadsheet or something for that?


----------



## Margen67 (May 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This file is huge


I hope it doesn't have that embarassing photo of me at the christmas party


----------



## RevPokemon (May 21, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I don't take the rules as a laughing matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Just wondering as some forum systems I know allow the mods to put the infractions on the users info (only for mods to see )


----------



## nxwing (May 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Just wondering as some forum systems I know allow the mods to put the infractions on the users info (only for mods to see )


GBAtemp also has that, aside from staff, the one that is infracted can also view their infractions I think.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 22, 2015)

I remember when that guy made a porn thread in the general off topic section, it was bad porn with saggy tits. Of course we reported it, including myself because of that reason only. Forgot who the brunette girl was but all I know is if you are going to post porn here at least let it be adequate and classy, not saggy and disgusting. Put some phoenix marie in there gosh lol the funniest thing ever was when pingpong was pissing his pants about the whole situation and made this thread about people +1up-ing that thread back then before it got deleted.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Depravo (May 25, 2015)

Bump. Some people still aren't getting it.


----------



## endoverend (May 25, 2015)

Depravo said:


> Bump. Some people still aren't getting it.


 
Maybe it would help to put some kind of a notice on the front page?


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (May 26, 2015)

How about a weekly article on the front page that is a "Best of Spammers" with screenshots of the idiots in action spam? Have a poll inside of the article to vote for our favorite and archive the polls in a separate section called the EoS (End of Stupid/Spam)


----------



## Heran Bago (May 27, 2015)

What about all the people who replied to this thread though?


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2015)

Heran Bago said:


> What about all the people who replied to this thread though?


Well... we're helping to get the message across


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 27, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Maybe it would help to put some kind of a notice on the front page?


I think you are severely underestimating the stupidity of those people. I mean, I never would have thought it was even remotely necessary to create a thread to tell people to use a wee bit of common sense.


----------



## zoogie (May 29, 2015)

Lokio27 said:


> I love my Brian, but I don't like random adverts :3


Thread title. I know you're new here, but just saying.

Quick question, was the "Brian" intentional?


----------



## codeHusky (May 29, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Thread title. I know you're new here, but just saying.
> 
> Quick question, was the "Brian" intentional?


Yes sir. Won't bump spam, sorry :3


----------



## zoogie (Dec 24, 2015)

Some people need a reminder


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Some people need a reminder


Were you referring to the thread that was deleted just now?


----------



## zoogie (Dec 24, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Were you referring to the thread that was deleted just now?


All of them. In the past, present, and the future.


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Don't think you can manipulate me just easily like that. I'll ask the question wherever I want to. It's a free world, and unless I'm threatened with a suspension, I will be more than happy to ask just one question to Tomato Hentai, personally, in a spam thread that's gonna be deleted anyway.


Don't bump spam threads. "Asking a question" is still making a reply and bumping the thread. Do not post in spam threads, do not increase the visibility of spam threads. Report and move on.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 24, 2015)

Just a note, the world might be a free place, sure, but GBAtemp is a closed society. You abide by the rules set here, or you don't continue to exist here.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Just a note, the world might be a free place, sure, but GBAtemp is a closed society. You abide by the rules set here, *or you don't continue to exist here.*


You get ＭＵＲＤＬＥ－ＵＲＤＬＥＤ


----------



## zoogie (Jan 29, 2016)

Some people have been up to no-good today.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2016)

zoogie said:


> Some people have been up to no-good today.


It was tempting to bump it myself as well . Good thing it was only some shitty health product and not pornographic.


----------



## zoogie (Jan 29, 2016)

leafeon34 said:


> It was tempting to bump it myself as well . Good thing it was only some shitty health product and not pornographic.


There was one selling illegal drugs once. I mean hard stuff too. 

I was temped to bump it as well but didn't want to be on the DEA watch list. Or p1ng's watch list which is worse.


----------



## zoogie (Jan 29, 2016)

Fr0zenIce said:


> Sorry :/ I missed this thread. Wont happen again!


You're new so you have somewhat of an excuse. The others though ...


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 29, 2016)

Seriously, guys.  Nobody likes spam.  Not even this kind.


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 3, 2016)

Friendly reminder not to bump spam guys..


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2016)

but bumping spam is so fun  even more so since this thread has made bumping it the equivalent of taking a bite from the forbidden fruit


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 10, 2016)

Some people *still* don't get it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 10, 2016)

Must be difficult..


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2016)

Someone didn't understand.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2016)

Its unrealistic to think that spam will _never_ be bumped again. Just keep on posting in this thread from time to time and spam will be bumped less frequently.


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 11, 2016)

That's why we politely remind people about it.


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 11, 2016)

I did report one of them, but you deleted my message and report :/
I politely told them I reported


----------



## frogboy (Feb 11, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> I told them


well there's your problem


----------



## zoogie (Feb 11, 2016)

Preemptive warning 

Need to get out ahead of you spam bumping nuubs.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2016)

Someone bumped a spam instead of reporting


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2016)

And I actually reported it this time!


----------



## mashers (Feb 19, 2016)

@Jack54782 
Please do not reply to spam threads. Just report the original post.


----------



## Touko White (Feb 19, 2016)

Kitchen Design Spamland. Thirty Ex Display Spam To Clear. h t t p : / / w w w . a l o a d o f s h i t e . c o . u k / i n d e x . h t m l  £ 595 Never fully delivered or fitted properly. You get what you pay for.

Thank god most of the kitchen websites went offline a couple of weeks ago or so.


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 22, 2016)

@VinsCool, why are you making me whip this out? Are you intendin' on bumpin' spam? Don't do it, just don't.


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for being so calm about it


----------



## daxtsu (Mar 5, 2016)

Now I see status update spam being replied to..


----------



## daxtsu (Mar 11, 2016)

Ayy, spam's bein' bumped.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Ayy, spam's bein' bumped.


What kind is it this time?


----------



## daxtsu (Mar 11, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> What kind is it this time?



For skin cream.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> For skin cream.


Ew, boring.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## daxtsu (Mar 11, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Ew, boring.



Better that than people posting disgusting and pornographic images like they were earlier.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Better that than people posting disgusting and pornographic images like they were earlier.


I saw something fishy.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Better that than people posting disgusting and pornographic images like they were earlier.


Oh god, glad I wasn't here for that.


----------



## daxtsu (Mar 11, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Oh god, glad I wasn't here for that.



Uh, well, there's still one image floating around..hopefully the mods will clean it up soon.

It's gone.


----------



## mashers (Mar 11, 2016)

@jastolze 

Please use the Report button instead of replying in spam threads.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 19, 2016)

@Raylight please don't bump advertizing spam threads. Thanks.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> @Raylight please don't bump advertizing spam threads. Thanks.


alright wont happen again 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> Oh god, glad I wasn't here for that.


dear god i was scared for a few days the memorys have faded since then


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2016)

No need to name and shame anyone who bumps spam. Just politely pm them with a link to this thread.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 19, 2016)

leafeon34 said:


> No need to name and shame anyone who bumps spam. Just politely pm them with a link to this thread.


I tried to be funny. But yeah, won't do it again.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 19, 2016)

leafeon34 said:


> No need to name and shame anyone who bumps spam. Just politely pm them with a link to this thread.



The easier option is to just... not bump spam.  Then you don't have to worry about being named and shamed at all.


----------



## zoogie (Mar 19, 2016)

leafeon34 said:


> No need to name and shame anyone who bumps spam. Just politely pm them with a link to this thread.


lol, being tagged in this thread is no big deal. It's not like people are being called out for puppy abuse.
The upside of doing this versus just PMing (or worse, tattling reporting) a member, is that others see it and learn not to do it as well. win/win.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> The easier option is to just... not bump spam.  Then you don't have to worry about being named and shamed at all.


I still don't think anyone should be named and shamed. But winning an argument against a global moderator... I don't like my chances.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 19, 2016)

leafeon34 said:


> I still don't think anyone should be named and shamed. But winning an argument against a global moderator... I don't like my chances.



We're all just having fun here. At least, I am.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 19, 2016)

leafeon34 said:


> No need to name and shame anyone who bumps spam. Just politely pm them with a link to this thread.



I never name and shame anyone for bumping spam. But depending on how long they have been members here I have warned and suspended people for doing it in the past.


----------



## migles (Mar 19, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> I never name and shame anyone for bumping spam. But depending on how long they have been members here I have warned and suspended people for doing it in the past.


so, older members get a bigger change of suspension and bigger punishment?


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 19, 2016)

migles said:


> so, older members get a bigger change of suspension and bigger punishment?



I can forgive someone for bumping spam if they have been a member here for a month or two. But Ive seen people bump spam and even pornographic spam who have been members here for years so on occasions I have suspended people for it. There is no excuse for doing that especially considering that this thread has been pinned here since 2013.


----------



## migles (Mar 19, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> I can forgive someone for bumping spam if they have been a member here for a month or two. But Ive seen people bump spam and even pornographic spam who have been members here for years so on occasions I have suspended people for it. There is no excuse for doing that especially considering that this thread has been pinned here since 2013.


well. i was looking for for the answer: "it's more fun\enjoyable to mess up\prank the old guys, than the new guys..."


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 19, 2016)

I feel ashamed for bumping spam. I just told the bot to stop the madness, that was all.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> I feel ashamed for bumping spam. I just told the bot to stop the madness, that was all.


Unfortunately, the bot can't hear, nor see you.


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 19, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Unfortunately, the bot can't hear, nor see you.


Did not realise it. Thought it was an angry banned user.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> Did not realise it. Thought it were an angry banned user.


When I first came across spam on here, I didn't know if it was normal or not... turns out it was a normal thing, only to be served with a severe scolding and a side of DO NOT BUMP SPAM!!!! in my notifications box.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 19, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> Did not realise it. Thought it was an angry banned user.



I don't think even the saltiest of banned users want to sell us testosterone supplements and garcinia cambogia capsules.



Voxel Studios said:


> When I first came across spam on here, I didn't know if it was normal or not... turns out it was a normal thing, only to be served with a severe scolding and a side of DO NOT BUMP SPAM!!!! in my notifications box.



A few years ago when I was running my own Minecraft server, I had a forum set up as well, had no more than ten people (that I knew in person) signed up on it... no CAPTCHA or anything to sign up, and holy hell the amount of spam that I got there was incredible.


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 19, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> I don't think even the saltiest of banned users want to sell us testosterone supplements and garcinia cambogia capsules.


Oh. The one I meant was selling fish. But not in a good way.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> Oh. The one I meant was selling fish. But not in a good way.


The fish was being sold with male enhancement pills in them?


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 19, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> The fish was being sold with male enhancement pills in them?


Not quite. The fish was inside the male.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks like SOMEONE bumped a spam again!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> When I first came across spam on here, I didn't know if it was normal or not... turns out it was a normal thing, only to be served with a severe scolding and a side of DO NOT BUMP SPAM!!!! in my notifications box.


Before I discovered the existence of this thread I never got pm'd or warned for bumping spam.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2016)

leafeon34 said:


> Before I discovered the existence of this thread I never got pm'd or warned for bumping spam.


Well not the first ever time you do it anyway... usually, the first or second time round, the mods will just send you automated alerts that say "your post has been removed for the following reason: DO NOT BUMP SPAM!" or something along those lines.

If you are known to be a common repeat-offender, that's when they'll probably start to PM/warn/suspend you.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2016)

I just saw someone bumping a spam


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 9, 2016)

I just saw two


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 9, 2016)

These are dark days on the Temp.

But, seriously, bumpin spam is asinine.


----------



## evandixon (Apr 9, 2016)

Funny thing is, people are bumping spam to tell everyone to not bump spam.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2016)

I just saw another spam bumper!  (from 10 minutes ago, but it's still alive...)


----------



## Blue (Apr 17, 2016)

Fine, i'll hump the spam instead


----------



## zoogie (May 7, 2016)

There has been a disturbance in the anti-spam-bumping force.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 7, 2016)

Bad gbatemp


----------



## Swiftloke (May 24, 2016)

Reporting @debra deliott as a spam bot.


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2016)

@Filo97 @LongLiveTheKing @Giratina3 @Sliter @Pikachuk @thisisallowed


----------



## Filo97 (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> @Filo97 @LongLiveTheKing @Giratina3 @Sliter @Pikachuk @thisisallowed


ops. forgot


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2016)

@joyoshi

Edit: Finally gone!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Filo97 (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> @Filo97 @LongLiveTheKing @Giratina3 @Sliter @Pikachuk @thisisallowed


i never visited this section before.


----------



## joyoshi (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> @joyoshi


Sowwy


----------



## Pikachuk (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> @Filo97 @LongLiveTheKing @Giratina3 @Sliter @Pikachuk @thisisallowed


i'm not a SPAMMER 

see just all my posts and you'll see


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

rip john joe


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> i'm not a SPAMMER
> 
> see just all my posts and you'll see


But you bumped spam. I tagged the people who bumped spam.


----------



## daxtsu (May 25, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> i'm not a SPAMMER
> 
> see just all my posts and you'll see



He wasn't saying you were, he's just trying to remind people not to bump or reply to spam threads, like those current "fh2h389h298gh932hg329hg329hg9h329hg3298gh932hg398" threads.


----------



## Filo97 (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> But you bumped spam. I tagged the people who bumped spam.


wow. the 4 pages where already deleted by staff.... they are fast.


----------



## Pikachuk (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> But you bumped spam. I tagged the people who bumped spam.


what is bumped spam ? i'm french so i don't know what is it


----------



## Filo97 (May 25, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> h2h389h298gh932hg329hg329hg9h329hg3298gh932hg398


"insert wii u ancast key here" yeah, it was the ancast key


----------



## xtheman (May 25, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> what is bumped spam ? i'm french so i don't know what is it


that is when you reply to spam.


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> what is bumped spam ? i'm french so i don't know what is it


Bumping spam is replying to spam. The staff doesn't want that happening because if that happens, the spam will remain at the top of the recent content area


----------



## Pikachuk (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Bumping spam is replying to spam. The staff doesn't want that happening because if that happens, the spam will remain at the top of the recent content area


i see, so you tagged to see this thread ?


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> i see, so you tagged to see this thread ?


Yes. Just don't do it again and you should be fine.


----------



## Pikachuk (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Yes. Just don't do it again and you should be fine.


it's strange, i don't think that i've posted on a spam thread, i've only posted on the sm4sh hacks thread and the sm4sh CSP changes thread today


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2016)

Pikachuk said:


> it's strange, i don't think that i've posted on a spam thread, i've only posted on the sm4sh hacks thread and the sm4sh CSP changes thread today


That's probably because the thread is deleted or I've just mistakenly typed in your name, if the latter happened, I am sorry to have caused you trouble


----------



## Filo97 (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> That's probably because the thread is deleted or I've just mistakenly typed in your name, if the latter happened, I am sorry to have caused you trouble


i can confirm. Pikachuk didn't posted on those threads


----------



## Sliter (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> @Filo97 @LongLiveTheKing @Giratina3 @Sliter @Pikachuk @thisisallowed


sorry :x I didn't knew
well, not doing again XD


----------



## Filo97 (May 25, 2016)

gregrfgerfgre said:


> Why didn't you release new firmware and servers update to block our freedom of downloading free stuff from you!
> 
> it's been a month or months already and there is no anti piracy actions!!Why didn't you release new firmware and servers update to block our freedom of downloading free stuff from you!
> 
> ...


spambot


----------



## joyoshi (May 25, 2016)

Pfff stupid spambots trying to spam while staff is right here


----------



## Pikachuk (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> That's probably because the thread is deleted or I've just mistakenly typed in your name, if the latter happened, I am sorry to have caused you trouble


no, it's good to remember that to the members


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

There was some dude just now, who spamed something on the Introduction Section, but Mods were pretty quick. Respect!


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 25, 2016)

This


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

What is going in here recently? So many Spam bots here :/


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 25, 2016)

@kprovost7314 @dpad_5678


----------



## endoverend (May 25, 2016)

Guys stop bumping margen's spam threads. We don't want that showing up in the recent content list.


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2016)

We should seriously just outright suspend people for bumping spam threads. Because it's pretty clear people just ignore stickies and will just keep bumping spam.


----------



## yusuo (May 25, 2016)

Its about time we get serious about this, I used to love coming to the temp but staff really need to get a little happy with the ban hammer. 
The  front page at the moment is ridiculous, literally have some guy sign up to spam, I don't think username bans will do the job, it bans need to be in effect. 
Noon questions need to stop when the answer already exists. This all seriously need to stop and that won't happen unless someone man's up a little


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 25, 2016)

God, my bad. Jeez.


----------



## Seriel (May 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Guys stop bumping margen's spam threads. We don't want that showing up in the recent content list.


They're not margen's threads.
And don't assume they are, it's really rude.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

yusuo said:


> Its about time we get serious about this, I used to love coming to the temp but staff really need to get a little happy with the ban hammer.
> The  front page at the moment is ridiculous, literally have some guy sign up to spam, I don't think username bans will do the job, it bans need to be in effect.
> Noon questions need to stop when the answer already exists. This all seriously need to stop and that won't happen unless someone man's up a little


Agreed. Is it so hard to just report it?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

I reported more threads then ever today thanks to Joey, even had to write a message on a mods profile lol. Am I a good boy now


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

John Joe is weird.


----------



## endoverend (May 25, 2016)

Jackus said:


> They're not margen's threads.
> And don't assume they are, it's really rude.


Don't assume that the person very recently banned and clearly angry about it would come back to spam the forums like it happens very often? How rude!


----------



## Filo97 (May 25, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> We should seriously just outright suspend people for bumping spam threads. Because it's pretty clear people just ignore stickies and will just keep bumping spam.


What if people never saw this sticky before because they didn't even knewd this thread existed?


----------



## yusuo (May 25, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Agreed. Is it so hard to just report it?


I do report, but I think mods need to get a little serious as well. Go a little no mercy on it


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Guy's If it is indeed margin is is most likely using tor. Prepare for a long night guys!


----------



## Seriel (May 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Don't assume that the person very recently banned and clearly angry about it would come back to spam the forums like it happens very often? How rude!


It's still extermely rude to jump to conclusions like that.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Don't assume that the person very recently banned and clearly angry about it would come back to spam the forums like it happens very often? How rude!


The first @john joe account was made before @Margen67 was banned.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

It is happening again guys.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

^ Just reported all ofem

EDIT: That was a quick ban! GJ


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

I'm staying up all night anyways, so maybe somebody can give me rights to ban spam accounts :^) 


This won't work


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> ^ Just reported all ofem


I reported the user twice because you can't report q&a which is smart of him. Still obnoxious for us though


----------



## endoverend (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I reported the user twice because you can't report q&a which is smart of him. Still obnoxious for us though


You can report Q&A. There's a report button.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I reported the user twice because you can't report q&a which is smart of him. Still obnoxious for us though


You learn something new everyday lmao
EDIT: What were you talking about ^


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> You learn something new everyday lmao


This is why we need content control people


----------



## dpad_5678 (May 25, 2016)

Your bashing us but not the guy who actually CREATED them


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2016)

Filo97 said:


> What if people never saw this sticky before because they didn't even knewd this thread existed?


No excuses, it's part of the main rules of the site



 
But even if they didn't know that, that's why they should be suspended. Ignorance of the rules is still no excuse for breaking them. I am not suggesting banning, just giving them a few days to learn the site's rules through a small punishment.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

Another thread banned


----------



## Seriel (May 25, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> No excuses, it's part of the main rules of the site
> View attachment 50688
> But even if they didn't know that, that's why they should be suspended. Ignorance of the rules is still no excuse for breaking them. I am not suggesting banning, just giving them a few days to learn the site's rules through a small punishment.


I would say maybe a warning and a stern telling off for the first time, and then suspensions afterwards.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Another thread banned


This is a fun night! I know I shouldn't be encouraging him but this does not happen everyday xD


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> This is a fun night! I know I shouldn't be encouraging him but this does not happen everyday xD


Probs same guy using a vpn or maybe not at all


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Probs same guy using a vpn or maybe not at all


I was thinking tor. You're pry right though and if it is a VPN he most likely has one so this might be the end


----------



## Seriel (May 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Probs same guy using a vpn or maybe not at all


Maybe it's a bot.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

@hobbledehoy899


----------



## osm70 (May 25, 2016)

No bumping spam?

Aww... but it's so fun...


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 25, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Maybe it's a bot.


A bot making bots. Bot-ception.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

osm70 said:


> No bumping spam?
> 
> Aww... but it's so fun...


No its not. It's a mess for both Users and the Staff


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

I WAS WRONG HE IS SPAMMING @Bubsy Bobcat 's profile


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I would say maybe a warning and a stern telling off for the first time, and then suspensions afterwards.


Considering the fact that members can't see other member's warnings, what would that prove? It discourages one member from bumping these threads. But since bumping is still a problem, it's about time for harsher punishments that clearly shows people that bumping these threads will not tolerated.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> @hobbledehoy899


mmm whatcha smea


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 25, 2016)

Don't see why people are getting so bent out of shape I could sit at a mcdonalds right now order a big mac and spam the temp for an hour straight with dozens of burner facebook accounts. just report the thread and move on its nothing to right about.


----------



## osm70 (May 25, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> No its not. It's a mess for both Users and the Staff


I was kidding.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> mmm whatcha smea


If you continue like this, soon you'll hear it yourself


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

Welp he gone again


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> If you continue like this, soon you'll hear it yourself


I'll hear what? What have I spammed? All you did was tag me in an otherwise blank post.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Welp he gone again


What is your ETA on a return? I bet 5m


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I'll hear what? What have I spammed?


If you continue like this, bumping spam threads, it's likely that you'll get banned


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 25, 2016)

The temp is losing its mind. Well then..


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> If you continue like this, bumping spam threads, it's likely that you'll get banned


I just bumped the one to test if it got removed. It didn't.


----------



## Kingy (May 25, 2016)

This comment has been removed for spam.

But seriously, don't spam kids!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> What is your ETA on a return? I bet 5m


You mean my internet orrrr? It's because im not paying attention lmao


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

Like I said, I would like to do some Volunteer work 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hobbledehoy899 said:


> I just bumped the one to test if it got removed. It didn't.


No excuses. A bump is a bump.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> No excuses. A bump is a bump.


I'm sorry for just explaining, I wasn't trying to start my own fucking pity party...


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

Anotha one


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I'm sorry for just explaining, I wasn't trying to start my own fucking pity party...


Just stop it. Is it so hard?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

Yo that new one was a good one where the title was something about dumping nands excpet it wasnt in proper section so i was suspicious and the fact it was posted twice


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

Wow he actually uses text now, instead of random letters and numbers


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 25, 2016)

Today's lesson. Stay out of obvious spam threads. Why? You'll be suspended. 

Such a concept must take years to understand, right?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

Lets say he used a vpn and kept sending out these bots with a custom program couldn't he just change location each time lmao never ending spam


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

Holy shit. He actually got suspended. I told him, and he wouldn't listen


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Holy shit. He actually got suspended. I told him, and he wouldn't listen


I sense anotha account incoming


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I sense anotha account incoming


Double bot spam 
R.I.P. GBAtemp


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

CALLED IT now he swears too


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Well. Another account of his just got banned. GG


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Well. Another account of his just got banned. GG


I sense anotha one lez go all night


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

HE IS SALTY AF LOOOL


----------



## Nyap (May 25, 2016)

block his hostname maybe?
I know nothing


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

I honestly believe he made a custom automatic spammer tool with decent programming skills I bet the guy is not even at his computer

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nyap said:


> block his hostname maybe?
> I know nothing


thats what vpns are for and if he keeps switching it will be very VERY hard to find him


----------



## dimmidice (May 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I honestly believe he made a custom automatic spammer tool with decent programming skills I bet the guy is not even at his computer


doubt it, it's too slow for that.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

R.I.P. GBAtemp


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> doubt it, it's too slow for that.


True but look how fast it goes and how fast he gets another account maybe one specifically for gbatemp? Maybe he has a random number generator plus certain phrases and a buncha if statements in case of something


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> doubt it, it's too slow for that.


Maybe he isn't good it making at fast? I mean. Who would go through all this trouble?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Maybe he isn't good at making at fast? I mean. Who would go through all this trouble?


people with no time. Im hooked on a custom program theory


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> True but look how fast it goes and how fast he gets another account maybe one specifically for gbatemp? Maybe he has a random number generator plus certain phrases and a buncha if statements in case of something


Maybe he made many accounts before the "Attack"


----------



## dimmidice (May 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> True but look how fast it goes and how fast he gets another account maybe one specifically for gbatemp?


no, just manually with throwaway emails. if it was a program it'd be going a hell of a lot quicker. it's possible its automated to a degree to make it easier. doesn't really matter anyway. its easy to delete this crap for the mods. whoever's doing it is just wasting his own time.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> people with no time


So

Jwiz, Margen, and John Joe


----------



## dimmidice (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Maybe he isn't good it making at fast? I mean. Who would go through all this trouble?


there also doesn't seem to be any pattern to it. if it was a program it'd return around the same time after every ban. but it doesn't. that's why i think its manually done. or at least mostly manually.


----------



## Minox (May 25, 2016)

Could we please not turn this topic into some "post-whatever-we-want"-topic? If you have something to say that is on topic, feel free to post - else, please don't.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Maybe he made many accounts before the "Attack"





dimmidice said:


> no, just manually with throwaway emails. if it was a program it'd be going a hell of a lot quicker. it's possible its automated to a degree to make it easier. doesn't really matter anyway. its easy to delete this crap for the mods. whoever's doing it is just wasting his own time.


Im shifting over to your side because I realized he just copy pastes most likely so true


----------



## RemixDeluxe (May 25, 2016)

Admins should consider limiting the privilege of newer members somehow. Maybe only allowed to make one topic a day until they become full time members.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

Minox said:


> Could we please not turn this topic into some "post-whatever-we-want"-topic? If you have something to say that is on topic, feel free to post - else, please don't.


Sorry! Anyone up for a thread by me where we can discuss more? 
/kinda off topic


----------



## Minox (May 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Sorry! Anyone up for a thread by me where we can discuss more?
> /kinda off topic


There is a discussion going on in the shoutbox if you'd like somewhere to talk about it.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 25, 2016)

Minox said:


> There is a discussion going on in the shoutbox if you'd like somewhere to talk about it.


mb but what is the shoutbox


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

Made one on the EoF

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

He's really angry now.


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

@Snowdori 

Bumping as e reminder


----------



## Dorimori (May 26, 2016)

sorry!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 26, 2016)

Well this was suddenly relevant


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 26, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> sorry!



Mods are on high alert meow! So, watch what and where you post. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well this was suddenly relevant



It's ALWAYS relevant.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 26, 2016)

Mchief298 said:


> It's ALWAYS relevant.


Yeah, I know, but that whole spamming porn thing

What am I talking about, it's always relevant


----------



## Chary (May 26, 2016)

Sweet merciful crap, what has been going on today with the spam


----------



## daxtsu (May 26, 2016)

Chary said:


> Sweet merciful crap, what has been going on today with the spam



Dunno, but that was wave 17 thus far, if my count isn't wrong.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 26, 2016)

Oh the irony...


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

Go to hell


----------



## Dorimori (May 26, 2016)

Gr8.


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

SIR LANCELOT said:


> Stop pls


Go back to hell where you came from please


----------



## CeeDee (May 26, 2016)

Chary said:


> Sweet merciful crap, what has been going on today with the spam


And it coincides perfectly with Margen67's ban... 
Coincidence? I don't think so!


----------



## Dorimori (May 26, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> And it coincides perfectly with Margen67's ban...
> Coincidence? I don't think so!


They add PS. Margen to the end of everything. Probably not him


----------



## Chary (May 26, 2016)

I thought @endoverend was exaggerating...guess not


Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> And it coincides perfectly with Margen67's ban...
> Coincidence? I don't think so!


Well the "THIS IS FOR MARGEN" and "--Margen" tags seem like undeniable evidence...Then again, could just be some angry toddler.


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

Even if Margen is considered as a shithead by many, he is actually disgusted by NSFW stuff. Doesn't make sense for him to post this shit.


----------



## nero99 (May 26, 2016)

Of course I would miss the good stuff again.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## CeeDee (May 26, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Probably not him





Chary said:


> Then again, could just be some angry toddler.





nxwing said:


> Doesn't make sense for him to post this shit.


Hey, I never said it _was_ him, I just said it wasn't a coincidence. It has to be related in some way with Margen, though.


----------



## EarlAB (May 26, 2016)

It was secretly @p1ngpongs cat all along! He wants to make @p1ngpong work for once in his pathetic, McDonald's lurking life!


----------



## WeedZ (May 26, 2016)

I think someone responded to the spam with "hey margen". Now they just put margen on everything.


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

Bumping this thread again.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2016)

@Elysium420 :^)


----------



## Justinde75 (May 28, 2016)

Ohh it's time for these threads again.


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

Fred Claud MIGHT be a spam bot


----------



## WeedZ (May 28, 2016)

Hey guys, what's happening right now?


----------



## Windowlicker (May 28, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> @Elysium420 :^)


Lmao, I just understood what I did. I hadn't read this thread before. I am going to report the bot now if it isn't banned yet.


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Hey guys, what's happening right now?


Someone bumped spam and someone might be a spammer

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And a bump again. Reminder: DO NOT ENGAGE WITH THE BOTS


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Hey guys, what's happening right now?


Two normal spam bots and one who may or may not actually be a spam bot who's posting a bunch of stuff about hacking in the Introductions section


----------



## Justinde75 (May 28, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Fred Claud MIGHT be a spam bot


Nah I don't think that. Just a Shitposter


----------



## WeedZ (May 28, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Someone bumped spam and someone might be a spammer


I see. I just logged in and had a notification for this thread, I need to unwatch it.


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Nah I don't think that


Dude, don't engage with him. His thread will move to the top of the new contents


----------



## Windowlicker (May 28, 2016)

Sorry for the mess, eh. Anyway, I can't find my ''ayy lmao'' post so the bot must have been banned.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 28, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Dude, don't engage with him. His thread will move to the top of the new contents


This is Spam https://gbatemp.net/threads/hacked-atm-gone-viral.428559/
But he posted another one that looks pretty normal, but its useless


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> This is Spam https://gbatemp.net/threads/hacked-atm-gone-viral.428559/
> But he posted another one that looks pretty normal, but its useless


Nope, he's probably spammer:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/tom-clan...-ghosts-trailer-released.428302/#post-6392362


----------



## Justinde75 (May 28, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Nope, he's probably spammer:
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/tom-clan...-ghosts-trailer-released.428302/#post-6392362


Yeah I only saw that thread
https://gbatemp.net/threads/it-is-amazing-here-hehehe.428558/#post-6392358


----------



## DKB (May 28, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Yeah I only saw that thread
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/it-is-amazing-here-hehehe.428558/#post-6392358



You sorta bumped spam..


----------



## Justinde75 (May 28, 2016)

DKB said:


> You sorta bumped spam..


That thread itself is not spam. The other threads are.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Dorimori (May 29, 2016)

@yusuo


----------



## yusuo (May 29, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> @yusuo


sorry


----------



## zoogie (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Dorimori (May 29, 2016)

yusuo said:


> sorry


It's okay ^^


----------



## DarkFlare69 (May 29, 2016)

looks totally legit to me, not spam


----------



## Justinde75 (May 29, 2016)

yusuo said:


> sorry


SPAM TIME AGAIN


----------



## Apache Thunder (May 29, 2016)

Yeah, just use the report link and move along. Don't post on threads that are obvious spam trash.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 29, 2016)

@DarkGabbz

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

"Fuck you P1ng Pong"
WHO DARES TO INSULT PAPA P1NG PONG???


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> ["Fuck you P1ng Pong"
> WHO DARES TO INSULT PAPA P1NG PONG???


anti-memes


----------



## Justinde75 (May 29, 2016)

@DarkFlare69 wtf you bumped the spam thread because you shared the thread


----------



## Kingy (May 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> @DarkFlare69 wtf you bumped the spam thread because you shared the thread


This is just gold.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 29, 2016)

@petethepug


----------



## zoogie (May 29, 2016)

DarkGabbz said:


> Only suspended


I think only supervisors can ban.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (May 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> @DarkFlare69 wtf you bumped the spam thread because you shared the thread


It was already #1 on recent threads, so I did no damage.


----------



## Kingy (May 29, 2016)

Oh my gosh. Smea liked a spam thread.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 29, 2016)

@Viri @Commander_Vadeo


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> @Viri @Commander_Vadeo


I will make a "How to spam gbatemp tutorial prank (gone wrong gone sexuale in the hood)


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 29, 2016)

Can we ban his or its ip.


----------



## zoogie (May 29, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Oh my gosh. Smea liked a spam thread.


He actually did. Two of them! :o

Makes sense though, hackers tend to sympathize with misfits.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 29, 2016)

Commander_Vadeo said:


> I will make a "How to spam gbatemp tutorial prank (gone wrong gone sexuale in the hood)


I can't wait for this stupid post to be deleted.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Oh my gosh. Smea liked a spam thread.


Which one?


----------



## Justinde75 (May 29, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Which one?


The one with 6 replies


----------



## Kingy (May 29, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Which one?


check on his profile.


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I can't wait for this stupid post to be deleted.


me too i cant wait either, my stupidity on this thread has gone far enough.


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2016)

"Holy shit! Someone's spamming! Quick, everyone get to the "DO NOT BUMP SPAM" thread!"


----------



## zoogie (May 29, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> "Holy shit! Someone's spamming! Quick, everyone get to the "DO NOT BUMP SPAM" thread!"


We used to have something called the "EOF bunker" for the noob floods after pokemon releases. Maybe we need something similar for spam attacks.


----------



## KSP (May 29, 2016)

ProtoKun7 said:


> They'll have to answer a randomly generated question about temporal physics.


Then sadly I would not be here.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 29, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> "Holy shit! Someone's spamming! Quick, everyone get to the "DO NOT BUMP SPAM" thread!"


We just tag people who bump spam. But why are you criticising us? You are doing exact same

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

"Fuck GBAtemp to the Max"


----------



## KSP (May 29, 2016)

Nah3DS said:


> 80's asses are the best!!!


With the big hair and massive shoulder pads. Hell yeah


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> We just tag people who bump spam. But why are you criticising us? You are doing exact same


I'm joking, but it does seem as if people just kinda flock here when people are spamming, whether people are bumping spam or not.
I'm just here because I get notifications for this thread ;O;


----------



## Justinde75 (May 29, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'm joking, but it does seem as if people just kinda flock here when people are spamming, whether people are bumping spam or not.
> I'm just here because I get notifications for this thread ;O;


Unwatch it


----------



## Kingy (May 29, 2016)

@Skeet1983


----------



## petethepug (May 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> @petethepug



I don't really see where this argument is going. But thanks for tagging me for the news. Never really noticed these posts going on, apart in the EOF with werid posts about unuo what . Don't judge I'm not that person, I just find it enjoyable to laugh at sometimes .

Reguardless I am glad they are taking this into consideration trying to fix the issue. I don't really get why you guys are arguing over a problem that has already been fixed by saying "This is a spam post" "This is not a spam post." But that's just the Internet I'm not going to judge. Either that or I am missing something here in the picture.


Once again the users whom are trying to stop this "shit posting" so to speak from the bots, and from us. Are doing there job which is why GBATemp is popular as of today to some people's POV's like mine. It's a place where you discuss video games for heck sake.

I would just avoid this thread by now. It will probably be tagged in the rules soon lol.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 29, 2016)

petethepug said:


> I don't really see where this argument is going. But thanks for tagging me for the news. Never really noticed these posts going on, apart in the EOF with werid posts about unuo what . Don't judge I'm not that person, I just find it enjoyable to laugh at sometimes .
> 
> Reguardless I am glad they are taking this into consideration trying to fix the issue. I don't really get why you guys are arguing over a problem that has already been fixed by saying "This is a spam post" "This is not a spam post." But that's just the Internet I'm not going to judge. Either that or I am missing something here in the picture.
> 
> ...


Well you can continue bumping threads, but that might lead to the suspendation of your account.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheKingy34 said:


> Hey >, I wanna be called 'gay' and 'dumb' too!


No you're not cool enough.
Well i'm not cool enough as well


----------



## Zan' (May 29, 2016)

Also to add to it.
If you report someone, there is no need to post something like "I reported you".
Just report them, move on and let the staff take care of it. ESPECIALLY if it's spam.
Because this is essentially bumping spam.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2016)

Zan' said:


> If you report someone, there is no need to post something like "I reported you".
> Just report them, move on and let the staff take care of it. ESPECIALLY if it's spam.
> Because this is essentially bumping spam.


Isn't stuff like that against the rules anyways?


----------



## petethepug (May 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Well you can continue bumping threads, but that might lead to the suspendation of your account.



Right. But aren't you spamming by replying to those messages? 

But seriously. Just going to acknoledge the notice now.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 29, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Right. But aren't you spamming by replying to those messages?
> 
> But seriously. Just going to acknoledge the notice now.


I'm not spamming anyone. I just wanted to help you, and that you won't be suspended


----------



## cots (May 29, 2016)

We're under attack! Raise the shields, deploy the drones and jump to hyper-space!


----------



## petethepug (May 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I'm not spamming anyone. I just wanted to help you, and that you won't be suspended



I know I was just joking when I had said "aren't you spamming?" lel.

But I see what the OP of the thread means by "Spam Posts" (Grabs popcorn and movie, slowly waits for spammers to come back.)


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2016)

I am honestly going to suggest the staff either lock the entire ask section or just remove it. Because those asks are still showing up, even though they aren't there. Which tells me that the person/people behind are doing that on purpose.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 29, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am honestly going to suggest the staff either lock the entire ask section or just remove it. Because those asks are still showing up, even though they aren't there. Which tells me that the person/people behind are doing that on purpose.


Most users just end up asking on other sections anyways, so it doesn't matter if the Ask! Section is removed


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Most users just end up asking on other sections anyways, so it doesn't matter if the Ask! Section is removed


Well this really isn't the place for that topic, but for the time being, it might be best to somehow take some control over the Ask section. Because topics their still show up on the main page, even after they've been removed. Which means, even after they've been banned, their spam is still there.
Auto-correct turned my "their" to "there," because reasons.


----------



## petethepug (May 29, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> If the next one is not 'TheKingy34 is an idiotic asshole' I will sue the spammer.



Slowly waits for;
"petethepug is an alcoholic like Peter Griffen" diss.




Justinde75 said:


> What about me ;_; I wan't to be cyberbullied by some fag who spams useless threads on GBAtemp



I would avoid the threads completely then. They are just bots trying to cyber attack us. They don't have brains.

I have recieved worse on Minecraft servers, and had to deal with bigger crap than this on a regular basis.




Justinde75 said:


> Most users just end up asking on other sections anyways, so it doesn't matter if the Ask! Section is removed



The only reason I see why the ASK section is there is due to real life work, like physiscs or geometry.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 29, 2016)

The fact that this thread has even gotten to 19 pages is kind of ridiculous.  I won't lock it, but there's no need for name-shaming, calling out people who bump spam, or linking to spam posts, spambots, and spam replies.  We have a report feature for a reason, so use it.

*If you are found to be replying to threads that are very clearly spam, you will most likely find yourself warned.* End of story.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2016)

*Recent Content* is down.


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> *Recent Content* is down.


It's not. It just got a big clear-out because of the recent spam.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> It's not. It just got a big clear-out because of the recent spam.


Oh... okay, that makes sense.


----------



## petethepug (May 29, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> *Recent Content* is down.



It's being fixed .
What happend to just reporting the issue?


----------



## Hoppy (May 30, 2016)

More spam... >_>


----------



## Boogieboo6 (May 30, 2016)

It's kinda fun to see people spam sometimes. It's definitely a pain for others though, like mods who have to clean it up or users actually looking for something.


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (May 30, 2016)

A guy named The Mods got Aids is blowing up the forums with useless topics.  I was looking to see what people have been posting, not the same topics in five different categories lol


----------



## endoverend (May 30, 2016)

Awesomeaustin316 said:


> A guy named The Mods got Aids is blowing up the forums with useless topics.  I was looking to see what people have been posting, not the same topics in five different categories lol


Well stop fucking bumping it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 30, 2016)

I been here two days and only reported one spammer, how do i become more useful?


----------



## Queno138 (May 30, 2016)

I didn't think that we had a spam issue.

Good job mods!


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (May 30, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Well stop fucking bumping it.


I posted one picture in one, and reported the other one and it got deleted.  I didn't go to every single one of them and bump them.  I just had a funny picture that called him salty and I didn't get to post it in the one where someone called him a salty 12 year old.  I don't appreciate your fuckery of words


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 30, 2016)

I think you guys are forgetting just how easy it is to get rid of spam with XenForo. Hax3D was flooded with spam on April Fools Day, and it was all gone in an instant. Someone (Probably @nxwing ) just wasted half an hour of their life for something undone in 2 minutes. SPAM CLEANER FTW!!


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2016)

Awesomeaustin316 said:


> I posted one picture in one, and reported the other one and it got deleted.  I didn't go to every single one of them and bump them.  I just had a funny picture that called him salty and I didn't get to post it in the one where someone called him a salty 12 year old.  I don't appreciate your fuckery of words


Just don't. Report and move on.

I saw you posting many times in them by the way.


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (May 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Just don't. Report and move on.
> 
> I saw you posting many times in them by the way.


The two I mentioned is what I posted in.  And I wasn't the only one so why am I getting crucified


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2016)

Awesomeaustin316 said:


> The two I mentioned is what I posted in.  And I wasn't the only one so why am I getting crucified


Because we shouldn't bump spams, even with "funny memes" or "punny lines". Just, NO.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## evandixon (May 30, 2016)

19 pages for a simple rule?  I thought this should go without saying.

Should we replace the "Post Reply" button with the "I'm 100% Sure This Isn't Spam and I Want to Post Reply" button?  Maybe then people will get it.


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (May 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Because we shouldn't bump spams, even with "funny memes" or "punny lines". Just, NO.


I'll have you know, Meme's are for everything.  You have the opportunity, then take it !

On a serious note, it was 2 spam posts I bumped.  Not the end of the world.


----------



## evandixon (May 30, 2016)

Awesomeaustin316 said:


> I'll have you know, Meme's are for everything.  You have the opportunity, then take it !


Unless it's spam.  Then your reply is spam by association.



Awesomeaustin316 said:


> On a serious note, it was 2 spam posts I bumped.  Not the end of the world.


Yes it is.  You helped spam be more visible.  Shame on you


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> Unless it's spam.  Then your reply is spam by association.
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  You helped spam be more visible.  Shame on you


You sir got my point. Thank you.


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 31, 2016)

@xXDungeon_CrawlerXx


----------



## ihaveahax (May 31, 2016)

they're coming back....

@xXDungeon_CrawlerXx 

please don't bump them, thanks.


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)

Here we fucking go again


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (May 31, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> they're coming back....
> 
> @xXDungeon_CrawlerXx
> 
> please don't bump them, thanks.



Sorry, wasn't my intention to "Bump Spam".
It was a new post and just wanted to answer to it... because I can.


----------



## Arubaro (Jun 2, 2016)

Can someone do something...?


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh right, I probs shouldn't reply to it lol. Thanks for this bump.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 2, 2016)

So who's the angry crybaby who keeps on coming back for more? Margen? And what did they do not just to get themselves banned in the first place, but to be so salty about it?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 2, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> So who's the angry crybaby who keeps on coming back for more? Margen? And what did they do not just to get themselves banned in the first place, but to be so salty about it?


Margen would be more creative about it.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe this needs to be stickied in all categories, so many unaware people bumping


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 2, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Margen would be more creative about it.


Maybe. I'll admit I don't pay attention to the larger goings-on of the 'temp; I just can't remember any other user being banned recently who'd actually spent enough time here to get so butthurt about it. It's not like Margen didn't have a penchant for spamming, although it was more about likes than shitposting.


----------



## Chary (Jun 2, 2016)

Don't smack talk to these spammers, guys. It's just giving them the attention they want.  Unless they're bots in which...still don't reply to them.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 2, 2016)

I just reported my second spam. This happens often?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 2, 2016)

Guys i'm just saying, if you keep talking on this thread it is going to be locked. Use the Shoutbox please.


----------



## Arubaro (Jun 2, 2016)

There are people that really don't know how to grow up


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 2, 2016)

I just suspended eight really helpful people that were bumping spam tonight, thanks to those who reported them.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 2, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Guys i'm just saying, if you keep talking on this thread it is going to be locked. Use the Shoutbox please.


It would have been locked already. This thread serves a pretty damn good purpose.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 2, 2016)

Mchief298 said:


> It would have been locked already. This thread serves a pretty damn good purpose.


Seriously though, I would be suspended right now without it being bumped. Lol.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 2, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Guys i'm just saying, if you keep talking on this thread it is going to be locked. Use the Shoutbox please.


Please don't use the shoutbox to talk about spam. Please just don't talk about the spam unless it's in a report or in a PM to the mods. Talking about it in public just gives more attention to the spammers and encourages them to continue (which is a another good reason not to bump this thread so much).


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't mind this thread being active as long as the comments are semi useful. If it was locked nobody would see it so it is good that it is active. Can those constantly calling for it to be locked just give it a rest please, I am aware of what is going on here believe me.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 2, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> I don't mind this thread being active as long as the comments are semi useful. If it was locked nobody would see it so it is good that it is active. Can those constantly calling for it to be locked just give it a rest please, I am aware of what is going on here believe me.


I think the point still holds that people shouldn't be giving as much attention to the spam as they currently are.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 2, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Please don't use the shoutbox to talk about spam. Please just don't talk about the spam unless it's in a report or in a PM to the mods. Talking about it in public just gives more attention to the spammers and encourages them to continue (which is a another good reason not to bump this thread so much).



But yes as @endoverend is saying at the same time don't give the 12 year olds publicity, it makes their tiny epeen boners hard.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I think the point still holds that people shouldn't be giving as much attention to the spam as they currently are.


Well sorry if some of us are legitimately willing to help. Really sorry to "give attention" to something that frustrates me right now.


----------



## mangolover01 (Jun 2, 2016)

when you reply to a spam topic with "do not bump spam" after a bunch of users don't see this topic on the front page

and get suspended with the rest of the people who bumped spam ;-;

i know i completely deserve the suspension... but damn


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2016)

mangolover01 said:


> when you reply to a spam topic with "do not bump spam" after a bunch of users don't see this topic on the front page
> 
> and get suspended with the rest of the people who bumped spam ;-;
> 
> i know i completely deserve the suspension... but damn


It says "Do not bump spam" for a reason. They deserved their suspension.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 2, 2016)

mangolover01 said:


> when you reply to a spam topic with "do not bump spam" after a bunch of users don't see this topic on the front page
> 
> and get suspended with the rest of the people who bumped spam ;-;
> 
> i know i completely deserve the suspension... but damn


You realize making an alternate account is against the rules?


----------



## mangolover01 (Jun 2, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> You realize making an alternate account is against the rules?



I made this account in like 2008 and forgot the password (and lost access to the email it was made with) so i had to make a new one. this isn't the new one, btw

edit: well im being just as bad on this account whoops.. I'll go wait out my suspension


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 2, 2016)

mangolover01 said:


> edit: well im being just as bad on this account whoops.. I'll go wait out my suspension



That's the best decision you've made tonight.

I've had to ban your old account, but I'm not adding any additional warning points to your active account. Take care, and we look forward to seeing you when your suspension is done.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 2, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> That's the best decision you've made tonight.
> 
> I've had to ban your old account, but I'm not adding any additional warning points to your active account. Take care, and we look forward to seeing you when your suspension is done.


And people say that the staff here is shit. That's the best moderation I've seen on a forum in a very long time.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> And people say that the staff here is shit. That's the best moderation I've seen on a forum in a very long time.


I've been on very few other forums, but the moderators and other staff on GBATemp are infinitely better than the staff on the forum for this shitty pet collection site I used to go on (and tried to use again very recently). I tried to create another account on there since I couldn't remember my old login and they banned me as soon as I made a thread because my username was inappropriate, even though you could change your username if you wanted to from the UCP. They could've just asked me to change my username. It's almost as if they didn't know how their own forum worked. I could think of other examples from other sites as well.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 3, 2016)

remember: #resistspambumping


edit: oh shit, will we get warned for replying in this thread too? clever spammer lol


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 3, 2016)

Burruh

Can this thread permanently be front paged? K THX


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 6, 2016)

This


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 21, 2016)

I thought this was a thing, no?


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 21, 2016)

Commenting on this thread all the time is just as obnoxious as the spam bumping. Most of them are noobs who don't even know this exists. Bumping it now isn't going to make them any more likely to see it. It's already pinned


----------



## ultramario1998 (Jun 21, 2016)

To be fair, if there's one thread that should be bumped during a spam wave, it's this one.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 21, 2016)

@Ricken, @GoodCookie88, @Robz8, @Techinicabor, and @Davidosky99 stop bumping the spam


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 21, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> @Ricken, @GoodCookie88, @Robz8, @Techinicabor, and @Davidosky99 stop bumping the spam


*no.*


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 21, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> *no.*


Then feel p1ngpong's wrath :^)


----------



## Ricken (Jun 21, 2016)

Something in me wants to see him say something logical X_X
I yield... be back in like 3 hours so I'm not tempted


----------



## RocketRobz (Jun 21, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> @Ricken, @GoodCookie88, @Robz8, @Techinicabor, and @Davidosky99 stop bumping the spam


I'm sorry! I promise I won't do it again! Just don't hurt me, please. 
I'm sorry. That peter guy is just making me mad, I just had to bump it.  But I'm sure that's not an excuse.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 21, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Commenting on this thread all the time is just as obnoxious as the spam bumping. Most of them are noobs who don't even know this exists. Bumping it now isn't going to make them any more likely to see it. It's already pinned



Well, if people will bump spam posts because it hits recent, you'd think they'd be smart enough to see this?


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Jun 21, 2016)

I bumped a spam today myself without thinking. (Was trying to be funny, but I realized in hindsight that wasn't really a good place for that)

So I'd like to apologize and I won't be doing that again.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jun 21, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> @Ricken, @GoodCookie88, @Robz8, @Techinicabor, and @Davidosky99 stop bumping the spam


Wtf


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 21, 2016)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Wtf


You replied to the spam thread yesterday.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jun 21, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> You replied to the spam thread yesterday.


oh yea lol next time ill hold on to my laughs with those threads


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 23, 2016)

@aos10


----------



## aos10 (Jun 23, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> @aos10


Uhhhh,too late for that,i already bite the bait.sorry.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 23, 2016)

Someday these kiddos will get it. Unfortunately? That is not today.


----------



## John Grant (Jun 23, 2016)

The one, who spam the site, should immediately banned.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 23, 2016)

bump


























/s


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 23, 2016)

John Grant said:


> The one, who spam the site, should immediately banned.


In most cases they are either banned or "botted"


----------



## frogboy (Jul 1, 2016)

@everyone leaving pointless comments on elyos' posts: hello.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 12, 2016)

@OctopusRift


----------



## OctopusRift (Jul 12, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> @OctopusRift


@smileyhead Let this thread die.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 12, 2016)

OctopusRift said:


> @smileyhead Let this thread die.


No, it shouldn't die because it helps stop spam in certain cases.


----------



## OctopusRift (Jul 12, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> No, it shouldn't die because it helps stop spam in certain cases.


Oh, aight! Just read the main post. Got it


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 22, 2016)

@GalladeGuy Friendly reminder: It's better to just click the Report button instead of calling an Admin, because tagging will also bump.


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 8, 2016)

@Froster please don't bump spam, just report it.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 4, 2016)

Friendly reminder


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 6, 2016)

*Ahem* People still don't get it.


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 6, 2016)

stop bumping spam, even if it's to tell others to stop posting in it, it's still bumping. thanks


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2016)

Could people just have a little more common sense and know a spam account when they see one? We've been hit by a familiar face again and there's no doubt about it he's just out to seek the classic attention every spam account wants.

And to make matters worse, people are still intentionally replying to them and bumping the thread, probably in hopes to attract likes as usual! Unbelievable...

Come on guys, we're an intelligent community; let's not lose that trait! It's 2016 and this should be drilled into every mind that registered here!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 6, 2016)

I was going to ask which "familiar face" it was but it was made readily apparent. Just report and move on, the account will either be banned or botted


----------



## Davidosky99 (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't forget, resist the will to post and just report


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 17, 2016)

@Xarec @MontyQ @migles @solress @pbanj @Davidosky99 

just another reminder to don't bump spam, even if it's to tell others to stop posting in it.


----------



## pbanj (Sep 17, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> @Xarec @MontyQ @migles @solress @pbanj @Davidosky99
> 
> just another reminder to don't bump spam, even if it's to tell others to stop posting in it.


was only doing it so xarec would be thought of as a bot.


----------



## migles (Sep 17, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> @Xarec @MontyQ @migles @solress @pbanj @Davidosky99
> 
> just another reminder to don't bump spam, even if it's to tell others to stop posting in it.



where i did it D:


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 17, 2016)

pbanj said:


> was only doing it so xarec would be thought of as a bot.


you're still replying to spam though, which you shouldn't really do.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Sep 17, 2016)

migles said:


> where i did it D:


2 times?


----------



## solress (Sep 17, 2016)

migles said:


> where i did it D:


by replying to the thread


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 17, 2016)

Catching spambots during registration is preventative, but isn't always robust and there's only so much staff can do at one time - So it might be worth looking at alternate reactive measures.  Why not implement vote-based thread locking/hiding? 

After a report threshold is met, if nobody has been able to manually action, a thread is locked (preventing bumping/potentially this could instead be changing the visibility of the thread?).  When manually reviewed, the thread is exempted from further automatic actions. 

XF API iirc supports this, and I'd wager an extension already exists along these lines. 

Also, I have found that on a DNSBL perspective, the combination of Spamhaus XBL and DroneBL are significantly better at catching bots with a lower false positive rate than StopForumSpam.
Spamhaus Zen is even better, but is rife with false positives.


----------



## migles (Sep 17, 2016)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Catching spambots during registration is preventative, but isn't always robust and there's only so much staff can do at one time - So it might be worth looking at alternate reactive measures.  Why not implement vote-based thread locking/hiding?
> 
> After a report threshold is met, if nobody has been able to manually action, a thread is locked (preventing bumping/potentially this could instead be changing the visibility of the thread?).  When manually reviewed, the thread is exempted from further automatic actions.
> 
> ...



heh, moderators are usually very quickly hunting theese bots, you never see a thread more than 5 minutes...
we just need to ignore and a moderator will get them..
theese threads are usually so badly or weirdly written that if you feel an urge to click the links, you shouldn't be in the internet...

vote-based thread locking IMHO is not a good idea, @Margen67 vins cool or others can create an evil gang and use this for their benefit


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 17, 2016)

migles said:


> vote-based thread locking IMHO is not a good idea, @Margen67 vins cool or others can create an evil gang and use this for their benefit


There's ways to make such a system work, for instance adding a scoring system where warn level is inversely proportional to vote weight.  Other shit too, I feel it's a road worth exploring at the very least - If not locking then simply preventing it from being bumped might be an alternative (think along the lines of downvoting on reddit or saging on imageboards)


----------



## Davidosky99 (Sep 17, 2016)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> There's ways to make such a system work, for instance adding a scoring system where warn level is inversely proportional to vote weight.  Other shit too, I feel it's a road worth exploring at the very least - If not locking then simply preventing it from being bumped might be an alternative (think along the lines of downvoting on reddit or saging on imageboards)


So, you're implying that members with a high warning level are "worth less" than members with a lower warn level?
That system would never work, since it could *always be rigged *by someone or some group for any given personal or collective reason


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 17, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> So, you're implying that members with a high warning level are "worth less" than members with a lower warn level?
> That system would never work, since it could *always be rigged *by someone or some group for any given personal or collective reason


Cheers for the feedback.

Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying and that is the reason why.  Abuse the system, or commit other misdemeanours, and your warn level is increased.  The warn level increase corresponds to the severity of your action, and a deliberate coordinated attempt to censor a user or thread will be caught by a mod might result in a greater penalty just as spamming reports might right now.  In turn that makes abuse of the system more difficult in the future.  Play nice and suddenly helping the mods respond to spambots might help you get rid of that warn you got a year ago for a goof gone wrong.

This of course presumes that locking or hiding is what mass reports trigger.  I also put forward that it might be worth flagging a thread as unbumpable, which also changes its visibility and reduces potential disruption.

There's always the chance for abuse in a system and I don't recall claiming that this was a perfect suggestion.  Just an idea!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2016)

migles said:


> vote-based thread locking IMHO is not a good idea, @Margen67 vins cool or others can create an evil gang and use this for their benefit


What the fuck...


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 17, 2016)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Catching spambots during registration is preventative, but isn't always robust and there's only so much staff can do at one time - So it might be worth looking at alternate reactive measures.  Why not implement vote-based thread locking/hiding?
> 
> After a report threshold is met, if nobody has been able to manually action, a thread is locked (preventing bumping/potentially this could instead be changing the visibility of the thread?).  When manually reviewed, the thread is exempted from further automatic actions.
> 
> ...



The issue isn't pressing enough to implement such a system. We have the odd spambot here and there posting gibberish but they are dealt with reasonably quickly, if they exist for a few minutes before a mod notices them it doesn't really put the site in jeopardy. If we did have such a system then it would only work if nobody outside the staff knew about its existence because if it was abused it could be more damaging than the problem it was originally implemented to solve.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 22, 2016)

@KunoichiZ @jerzmob @dpad_5678 @Iamapirate @DKB

Read the first post kthxbai


----------



## dpad_5678 (Sep 22, 2016)

Jackus said:


> @KunoichiZ @jerzmob @dpad_5678 @Iamapirate @DKB


I was forgetting about that. I was chatting in an EoF thread for so long I forgot. Chill.


----------



## Iamapirate (Sep 22, 2016)

You're not a moderator mother yaar.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 22, 2016)

dpad_5678 said:


> I was forgetting about that. I was chatting in an EoF thread for so long I forgot. Chill.


Well than in that case it's just a friendly reminder.



Iamapirate said:


> You're not a moderator mother yaar.


I'm not a moderator no, but I fail to see how that's relevant here.


----------



## Iamapirate (Sep 22, 2016)

Nobody likes a mini-mod. :CC


----------



## Seriel (Sep 22, 2016)

Iamapirate said:


> Nobody likes a mini-mod. :CC


There's a fine line between mini-modding and giving people a friendly reminder of the rules.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Sep 22, 2016)

KillerKeeeeemstar or whatever his name is is posting links to meatspin. Don't click on his posts if he hasn't been deleted yet.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2016)

Very angry at the people bumping the "Install Freeshop on 11.2" thread.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 5, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Very angry at the people bumping the "Install Freeshop on 11.2" thread.


OMG HOW I GET FREE GAMZ ON THE 3DS I CAN PROGRAM BATCH FILES TO VERY HAXZ I HAZ 11.2 BECAUZ STABILITY AND GUD /s


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> OMG HOW I GET FREE GAMZ ON THE 3DS I CAN PROGRAM BATCH FILES TO VERY HAXZ I HAZ 11.2 BECAUZ STABILITY AND GUD /s


That's not even what the thread was.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> OMG HOW I GET FREE GAMZ ON THE 3DS I CAN PROGRAM BATCH FILES TO VERY HAXZ I HAZ 11.2 BECAUZ STABILITY AND GUD /s


The thread had gore and hentai. Not that kind of spam


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 5, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> The thread had gore and hentai. Not that kind of spam


wut u talking about O.o now I'm curious


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> wut u talking about O.o now I'm curious


It was a picture of some guy with his brains spilling all over the ground, it was posted here last year around this time too.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 5, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> wut u talking about O.o now I'm curious


OP there posted gore


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Nov 5, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> wut u talking about O.o now I'm curious


Its on the tutorial part of the front page of GBAtemp, its named "Install Freeshop on 11.2"


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 5, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> It was a picture of some guy with his brains spilling all over the ground, it was posted here last year around this time too.


O.o that's... disturbing.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2016)

Someone bumped it again.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> wut u talking about O.o now I'm curious


Freeshop on 11.2 3ds tutorials. view at your own risk


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2016)

And he is using VPN and proxies. With access to the shoutbox with an alt account.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 5, 2016)

Ok, I've seen it. What the fuck. It's.... disturbing to say the least.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

This rule needs more attention. Hentai (This has to be some of the worst drawn hentai i have seen. It is disturbing as hell), and gore. That thread shouldn't have been bumped but it was like 8 times! WTF?!?

They need warnings for that


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 5, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> It was a picture of some guy with his brains spilling all over the ground


I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Exaltys (Nov 5, 2016)

Bump


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I know what you're talking about.


You missed out on the most disturbing (furry) hentai ever.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Exaltys said:


> Bump


This is not a joke. You can get a warning for bumping spam. Look at how many people bumped hentai today.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 5, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> You missed out on the most disturbing (furry) hentai ever.


Oh man, did it actually feature stuff from the "wound_penetration" tag?


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Oh man, did it actually feature stuff from the "wound_penetration" tag?


It did. The spammer even stated they can see the shoutbox meaning the have an alt here.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Oh man, did it actually feature stuff from the "wound_penetration" tag?


There's only like 3 things in that tag so I think I might know what he posted even though I clicked away as soon as I saw the actual gore and never saw the hentai.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 5, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> It did. The spammer even stated they can see the shoutbox meaning the have an alt here.


_oh man_


Tomato Hentai said:


> There's only like 3 things in that tag so I think I might know what he posted even though I clicked away as soon as I saw the actual gore and never saw the hentai.


Looks like you have to rename yourself Tomato Chicken Tie, not staying past the gore for the hentai and all..._ /s_


----------



## TEINDTPA (Nov 5, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> There's only like 3 things in that tag so I think I might know what he posted even though I clicked away as soon as I saw the actual gore and never saw the hentai.


I did bump it but i asked him why the fuck he doing this...sorry my bad

Oh god that hentai have traumatized my mind....


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 5, 2016)

Was it deleted at least?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 5, 2016)

TEINDTPA said:


> Oh god that hentai have traumatized my mind....


You're twenty years old, get over it.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Was it deleted at least?


After almost an hour yes


----------



## cheuble (Nov 5, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Was it deleted at least?


Yes, don't worry. And it looks like he didn't do it again.


----------



## TEINDTPA (Nov 5, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> You're twenty years old, get over it.


First time i see that i don't watch anime porn why should i get over it it was a first time trauma!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 5, 2016)

TEINDTPA said:


> First time i see that i don't watch anime porn why should i get over it it was a first time trauma!


Those images were some messed up shit.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 5, 2016)

TEINDTPA said:


> First time i see that i don't watch anime porn why should i get over it it was a first time trauma!


Because you haven't lived in the current year if you haven't seen shitpost goretai.


----------



## cheuble (Nov 5, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> Those images were some messed up shit.


That gore tought...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2016)

The gore was way more disturbing than the porn


----------



## TEINDTPA (Nov 5, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> Those images were some messed up shit.


Yeah i am watching DragonBall z remastered and i see this image when i close my eyes , that was some fucked up mind xd but at least it was removed some mind were saved.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

cheuble said:


> That gore tought...


The gore was bad. The hentai killed me


----------



## cheuble (Nov 5, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> The gore was way more disturbing than the porn


Agreed, I still feel dizzy!


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

Lets hope this never happens ever again.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 5, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Lets hope this never happens ever again.


It's going to happen again because no one gets punished for it.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Lets hope this never happens ever again.


Unfortunately, I think it will happen again.


----------



## cheuble (Nov 5, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's going to happen again because no one gets punished for it.


Sadly, we can't do anything if he's using proxies/VPNs


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 5, 2016)

cheuble said:


> Sadly, we can't do anything if he's using proxies/VPNs


I was referring to people bumping spam. People will keep doing it because there's no punishment for doing so.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I was referring to people bumping spam. People will keep doing it because there's no punishment for doing so.


And that is why we need that rule enforced. Nobody will give a damn if it isn't going to harm them.


----------



## Xanthe (Nov 5, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> And he is using VPN and proxies. With access to the shoutbox with an alt account.


I got banned from the shoutbox LOL. It doesn't even show up on my browsers smh


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> I got banned from the shoutbox LOL. It doesn't even show up on my browsers smh


I didn't know you could get banned from the shitbox.


----------



## Xanthe (Nov 5, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I didn't know you could get banned from the shitbox.


Lol you can. It doesn't even show up on the home page, or any where for that matter


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 5, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Lol you can. It doesn't even show up on the home page, or any where for that matter


Not even directly linking to it?


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I didn't know you could get banned from the shitbox.


Margen got his like button removed. Wouldn't be susprised if the shoutbox could be removed


----------



## Xanthe (Nov 5, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Not even directly linking to it?











LOL! It loads but the chat doesn't show


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 5, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> LOL! It loads but the chat doesn't show


Have you tried posting something? The shoutbox does require JavaScript, so if you're blocking it...


----------



## petethepug (Nov 5, 2016)

That sucks 
Was it just the picture in the tutorial, or did it actually show you how?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2016)

petethepug said:


> That sucks
> Was it just the picture in the tutorial, or did it actually show you how?


Wasn't even a tutorial, it was some blab about a9lh elitists which included something about Gateway.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 5, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Wasn't even a tutorial, it was some blab about a9lh elitists which included something about Gateway.


I actually have a previous example of this screencap'd!


----------



## petethepug (Nov 5, 2016)

Jessus people these days,
I know to much symbolism now >_<.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I actually have a previous example of this screencap'd!


PM it to everyone. They will love it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Xanthe (Nov 5, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Have you tried posting something? The shoutbox does require JavaScript, so if you're blocking it...


Nope. I'm 100% positive it isn't a plugin issue. It worked until I got in trouble with a couple mods a long time ago


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 5, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> PM it to everyone.


By "everyone" you mean yourself? Okay!


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> By "everyone" you mean yourself? Okay!


Please pm it to me


----------



## DeslotlCL (Nov 5, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> You missed out on the most disturbing (furry) hentai ever


Disturbing? How old are you?


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> Disturbing? How old are you?


If you saw it. You would see how disturbing it was.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 5, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> If you saw it. You would see how disturbing it was.


>Uses the word "Disturbing"
>Has a Disturbed avatar

#Winning


----------



## DeslotlCL (Nov 5, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> If you saw it. You would see how disturbing it was.


I saw it, it was a pic of rockruff. I still can't see why it was disturbing, maybe cuz im a fucking lewd guy.

Also this


Jayro said:


> >Uses the word "Disturbing"
> >Has a Disturbed avatar
> 
> #Winning


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> If you saw it. You would see how disturbing it was.


I saw worse once. It was a drawing of a furry with it's head chopped off and someone fucking the neck hole.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 5, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> Disturbing?


death_by_penis, gore, and wound_penetration are perfectly wholesome e621 tags, no?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> I saw it, it was a pic of rockruff. I still can't see why it was disturbing, maybe cuz im a fucking lewd guy.


lol that's not the one we're talking about


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> I saw it, it was a pic of rockruff. I still can't see why it was disturbing, maybe cuz im a fucking lewd guy.


It wasn't rockruff. That wasn't bad. Gore/Hentai spam happened after you left.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Nov 5, 2016)

ah, i see... sorry for that then, didn't know i missed a few others :v


hobbledehoy899 said:


> death_by_penis, gore, and wound_penetration are perfectly wholesome e621 tags, no?


Eh, i have found a few of those while looking for other stuff. There are worse stuff than that.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 5, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> ah, i see... sorry for that then, didn't know i missed a few others :v


wound_penetration
It only gives you 3 things. It is the last one i think


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 5, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> ah, i see... sorry for that then, didn't know i missed a few others :v


'Tis unfortunate.



xtheman166 said:


> wound_penetration
> It only gives you 3 things. It is the last one i think


That's the best one, for it features an actual human.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Nov 5, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> wound_penetration
> It only gives you 3 things. It is the last one i think


heh, i have found that one before. That's why most of the furries have super powers and a entire universe inside of them instead of internal organs just to prevent the realism of that crappy pic


----------



## Boured (Nov 5, 2016)

Ok.


----------



## SonicCloud (Nov 5, 2016)

Its funny how a no-spam thread turned talking about furry porn


----------



## ihaveahax (Nov 6, 2016)

feels like people need another reminder.......


----------



## cheuble (Nov 6, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> feels like people need another reminder.......


Why do people keep bumping spam? They should get a warning this time!


----------



## xtheman (Nov 6, 2016)

cheuble said:


> Why do people keep bumping spam? They should get a warning this time!


They should have gotten a warning everytime


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## cheuble (Nov 6, 2016)

Agreed, if they continue bumping his threads, he will continue posting threads


----------



## ZoNtendo (Nov 6, 2016)

oh didn't saw that


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 6, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> I saw it, it was a pic of rockruff. I still can't see why it was disturbing, maybe cuz im a fucking lewd guy.


Was it any good? 

I did see porn of Brionne posted on a blog (just clean porn, no wound penetration crap) which kinda surprised me because I had no idea spammers were back.

Either way though, these spammers need to get a life or something. There are many better things to do than post gore yiff on random blog posts against site rules.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 6, 2016)

Finally banned!


----------



## cheuble (Nov 6, 2016)

He is changing the wiki too. Me and @Voxel are trying to fix that too.


----------



## Kingy (Nov 6, 2016)

Right, NO ONE bump their next thread, nor give any attention (Only talk about it when a mod is in the shoutbox, or you REALLY have to announce something about it.) Just report and go.

They'll stop eventually this way. If you are bumping, you are only feeding their greed for attention.


----------



## cheuble (Nov 6, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Right, NO ONE bump their next thread, nor give any attention (Only talk about it when a mod is in a shoutbox, or you REALLY have to announce something about it.) Just report and go.
> 
> They'll stop eventually this way, if you are bumping, you are only feeding their greed for attention.


^This, so much this


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't go down without a fight!


----------



## Blue (Nov 6, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Finally banned!


It dosen't matter. He's using VPN's and Proxies. :/


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 6, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> It dosen't matter. He's using VPN's and Proxies. :/


Welp, rip.


----------



## Blue (Nov 6, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Welp, rip.


That was only one of his previously many accounts.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 6, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> That was only one of his previously many accounts.


Heres a list I gathered of their alts
@Zoroack (First alt)
@caerp (worst alt)
@asai81
@PleaseFuckMe
@HELPMENOWPLS
They also mentioned they have an alt with 100+ post that can view shoutbox and hasn't been banned


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 6, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Heres a list I gathered of their alts
> @Zoroack (First alt)
> @caerp (worst alt)
> @asai81
> ...


Oh damn!


----------



## cheuble (Nov 6, 2016)

The spammer is using tor. Tor IPs should be banned from this site. I know that because of the IPs he left on WikiTemp.
EDIT: Here is a list of tor IPs: https://check.torproject.org/exit-addresses


----------



## DeslotlCL (Nov 6, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Was it any good?
> 
> I did see porn of Brionne posted on a blog (just clean porn, no wound penetration crap) which kinda surprised me because I had no idea spammers were back.
> 
> Either way though, these spammers need to get a life or something. There are many better things to do than post gore yiff on random blog posts against site rules.


Yes, It was


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 6, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> Yes, It was


Good 

(On another note, your starter pack is somewhat wrong now that IOSU is actually out)


----------



## DeslotlCL (Nov 6, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Good
> 
> (On another note, your starter pack is somewhat wrong now that IOSU is actually out)


Neh, i'm still waiting for SALT so it still is useful


----------



## cheuble (Nov 6, 2016)

cheuble said:


> The spammer is using tor. Tor IPs should be banned from this site. I know that because of the IPs he left on WikiTemp.
> EDIT: Here is a list of tor IPs: https://check.torproject.org/exit-addresses


Mods should ban those IPs on WikiTemp too, the spammer is trashing it!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm guessing this was all in EoF or a long time ago. As I didn't see it in recent threads. 

I am out of the loop


----------



## DavidRO99 (Nov 6, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> I saw it, it was a pic of rockruff. I still can't see why it was disturbing, maybe cuz im a fucking lewd guy.
> 
> Also this


I found it disturbing... now that image is burned into my retinas like the homescreen in someones 3ds.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Kingy (Nov 6, 2016)

Great, people are now bumping that petermary imitator.

What did I just say? xD



TheKingy34 said:


> Right, NO ONE bump their next thread, nor give any attention (Only talk about it when a mod is in the shoutbox, or you REALLY have to announce something about it.) Just report and go.
> 
> They'll stop eventually this way. If you are bumping, you are only feeding their greed for attention.



People that bump this shit deserve to be warned.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 6, 2016)

Jesus Fucking Christ what kind of thread thumbnail is that? Who was sick enough to post a guy with his brain spilling out in this thread?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2016)

Lycanroc said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ what kind of thread thumbnail is that? Who was sick enough to post a guy with his brain spilling out in this thread?


Thread thumbnail? What are you talking about?


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 6, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Thread thumbnail? What are you talking about?


Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRO99 (Nov 6, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Thread thumbnail? What are you talking about?


Also, people are now bumping a post just spamming about IOSU


----------



## xtheman (Nov 6, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Thread thumbnail? What are you talking about?


You really don't want to see it. 
(I'll pm you it if you do)


----------



## cheuble (Nov 6, 2016)

DavidRO99 said:


> Also, people are now bumping a post just spamming about IOSU


It is the same spammer tought


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> You really don't want to see it.
> (I'll pm you it if you do)


Sure. I want to take a look


----------



## DavidRO99 (Nov 6, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> You really don't want to see it.
> (I'll pm you it if you do)


I want to vomit!


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thankfully the thumbnail changed when I cleared the app cache.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 6, 2016)

@TamDanny @smileyhead @Exavold
Stop.


----------



## Exavold (Nov 6, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> @TamDanny @smileyhead @Exavold
> Stop.


Why not ? If anything it's gonna help the mods find the thread and take it down.


----------



## Kingy (Nov 6, 2016)

I am starting to get mad over this shit. Fucking stop bumping the attention-whore's posts!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Exavold said:


> Why not ? If anything it's gonna help the mods find the thread and take it down.


And you are getting more people to spot this shit. Just report and go, jeez.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Nov 6, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I am starting to get mad over this shit. Fucking stop bumping the attention-whore's posts!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Neh, reported it already. You two have good points,  but if more people notice it, the more reports the mods will receive.


----------



## ihaveahax (Nov 6, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Why not ? If anything it's gonna help the mods find the thread and take it down.


bumping spam increases visibility which is what you don't want.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 6, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> You really don't want to see it.
> (I'll pm you it if you do)


ME too!


----------



## xtheman (Nov 6, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> ME too!


Added to pm


----------



## Exavold (Nov 6, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> bumping spam increases visibility which is what you don't want.


Fair enough


----------



## DeslotlCL (Nov 6, 2016)

It got deleted quickly, way to go mods


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 6, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Why not ? If anything it's gonna help the mods find the thread and take it down.


That's not true. the mods have a report system for a reason, the reports will lead them to the post/thread in question.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Nov 6, 2016)

holy fucking shit... HOLY SHIT


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 6, 2016)

My brain hurts


----------



## SonicCloud (Nov 6, 2016)

o.o

mods be deleting this shit :y


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 6, 2016)

I thought I might like to see the spam, how bad could it be? Never have I been so wrong.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 6, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> I thought I might like to see the spam, how bad could it be? Never have I been so wrong.


You must have been out of your head.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 6, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> I thought I might like to see the spam, how bad could it be? Never have I been so wrong.


Sig worthy


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 6, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> You must have been out of your head.


10/10 best pun - Would meme again


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 6, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> 10/10 best pun - Would meme again


It was a stretch, but I think it worked.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 6, 2016)

The do not bump spam thread is turning into spam.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 6, 2016)

spam reporting, yup! check. Can I still feed the trolls as long as it's not porn?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2016)

I wanna leave GBATemp for like a week or fucking month or something, I don't wanna be here anymore.
I can handle weird as fuck drawings of gore, in fact I actually like looking at those because they're so weird, but real gore is too fucking much for me.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 6, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I wanna leave GBATemp for like a week or fucking month or something, I don't wanna be here anymore.
> I can handle weird as fuck drawings of gore, in fact I actually like looking at those because they're so weird, but real gore is too fucking much for me.


Just keep an eye on the shoutbox and you'll be fine. Most post where spam is..


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 6, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I wanna leave GBATemp for like a week or fucking month or something, I don't wanna be here anymore.
> I can handle weird as fuck drawings of gore, in fact I actually like looking at those because they're so weird, but real gore is too fucking much for me.


We should all take a vacation about this time every year. this dude is like clockwork


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Just keep an eye ont eh shoutbox and youll be fine. Most pst where spam is..


I found the picture of gore in this thread before anyone pointed it out and I don't wanna accidentally find something like that again.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 6, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I found the picture of gore in this thread before anyone pointed it out and I don't wanna accidentally find something like that again.


Please don't leave Hentai. 
The temp needs you


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 6, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> We should all take a vacation about this time every year. this dude is like clockwork


Jack_Sparrow is a real asshole.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Nov 6, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Jack_Sparrow is a real asshole.


wasnt that guy part of the furry avatars trend before he got banned? :v


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 6, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> wasnt that guy part of the furry avatars trend before he got banned? :v


Pretty sure it was before the furry trend. when the vinsclones were still around.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But no, he was a cunty pirate


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 6, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> wasnt that guy part of the furry avatars trend before he got banned? :v


That Meistro nerd was an alt of him.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Nov 6, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Pretty sure it was before the furry trend. when the vinsclones were still around.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> But no, he was a cunty pirate


So it was before? i remember him using an eeveelution avatar made by the same artist of that character creation tool.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## evandixon (Nov 6, 2016)

(Sees the DO NOT BUMP SPAM thread again)
Have people been bumping spam again?  Maybe we need to reconsider one of my previous suggestions: the "Yes, I'm 100% Sure this isn't spam and I want to Post Reply button.
http://i.imgur.com/Dj24XaT.png


----------



## Justin14p (Nov 6, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> The do not bump spam thread is turning into spam.


Thanks. Reported.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 6, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> (Sees the DO NOT BUMP SPAM thread again)
> Have people been bumping spam again.  Maybe we need to reconsider one of my previous suggestions: the "Yes, I'm 100% Sure this isn't spam and I want to Post Reply button.
> http://i.imgur.com/Dj24XaT.png


Honestly everyone bumping spam deserve a warning, and those who use this as an occasion to shitpost deserve a suspension.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 6, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> (Sees the DO NOT BUMP SPAM thread again)
> Have people been bumping spam again.  Maybe we need to reconsider one of my previous suggestions: the "Yes, I'm 100% Sure this isn't spam and I want to Post Reply button.
> http://i.imgur.com/Dj24XaT.png


Hey i like that. but it should be a confirmation after hitting 'post reply'


----------



## air2004 (Nov 6, 2016)

Can someone pleasetell me what the pic is of. I'm not downloading a app just to see it.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Hey i like that. but it should be a confirmation after hitting 'post reply'


I would love to have to click "Yes" or a confirm button _every time_ I want to post something even if it's not spam.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 6, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I would love to have to click "Yes" or a confirm button _every time_ I want to post something even if it's not spam.


Maybe only in new threads.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Maybe only in new threads.


I'm thinking maybe something above/under the part where you type a post saying "Do not bump spam" or something.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 6, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I'm thinking maybe something above/under the part where you type a post saying "Do not bump spam" or something.


Maybe for the first hundred posts? that way new members would get the idea by the time they really become active. they also get shoutbox access then.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

For the confirmation part I mean


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 6, 2016)

air2004 said:


> Can someone pleasetell me what the pic is of. I'm not downloading a app just to see it.


The latest one was pokeporn of the Alola water starter (I can never remember the name)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The latest one was pokeporn of the Alola water starter (I can never remember the name)


Popplio is the name you're looking for.

They could have picked any other better pokeporn smh


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 6, 2016)

Is it really so hard to not post in spam threads? I'm starting to worry about the intellect (or lack thereof) of this site.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm scared that this thread is slowly going to turn into a Poképorn discussion thread


----------



## xtheman (Nov 6, 2016)

Memoir said:


> Is it really so hard to not post in spam threads? I'm starting to worry about the intellect (or lack thereof) of this site.


Most of the post are either fuck off or reported


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 6, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Most of the post are either fuck off or reported


Regardless... We go through this far too often for it be considered an accident anymore. Most of the posts are from users that have been here for at least a year. Saying "reported" has about as much use as telling the trolls to quit making new accounts.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 6, 2016)

Memoir said:


> Is it really so hard to not post in spam threads? I'm starting to worry about the intellect (or lack thereof) of this site.


You're just now starting to worry?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 6, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> You're just now starting to worry?


Its what happens when I'm not here as often as I once was.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 7, 2016)

Ok i think it is time to show people that bumping/quoting gore/porn/spam is bad.
I recommend giving people who quote/bump spam (Specifically gore/porn) a warning.
It isn't safe to browse gbatemp with all the clickbait and spam people are qouting/bumping.
Who the fuck thinks its a good idea to bump/quote it!?!? Members are even leaving because of this shit.

Something NEEDS to be done about it.


----------



## cheuble (Nov 7, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Ok i think it is time to show people that bumping/quoting gore/porn/spam is bad.
> I recommend giving people who quote/bump spam (Specifically gore/porn) a warning.
> It isn't safe to browse gbatemp with all the clickbait and spam people are qouting/bumping.
> Who the fuck thinks its a good idea to bump/quote it!?!? Members are even leaving because of this shit.
> ...


Wiki access should also be secured. Anyone can modify it, and the spammer is destroying it.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2016)

If this keeps happening, I'm considering leaving permanently. Users need to be disciplined for bumping this kind of shit.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 7, 2016)

cheuble said:


> Wiki access should also be secured. Anyone can modify it, and the spammer is destroying it.


That too. 
My main concern is those people bumping the spam. 
Not as many use the wiki as the forums. Meaning not as many people will get harmed cause of it.


----------



## cheuble (Nov 7, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> If this keeps happening, I'm considering leaving permanently. Users need to be disciplined for bumping this kind of shit.


Please don't leave. I think you only need to take vacations from GBATemp. This will NOT continue forever.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2016)

cheuble said:


> Please don't leave. I think you only need to take vacations from GBATemp. This will NOT continue forever.


I'm afraid this kind of spam will start happening more regularly if people aren't punished for bumping. There were some users who got PM'd that image last year for being suspected of using a9lh.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 7, 2016)

cheuble said:


> Please don't leave. I think you only need to take vacations from GBATemp. This will NOT continue forever.


I'm going to be honest.


This will continue forever. As long as the spammer is noticed he will come back. Unless this bumping is solved he will come back.

He will only leave when he doesn't get noticed anymore.


----------



## ihaveahax (Nov 7, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'm afraid this kind of spam will start happening more regularly if people aren't punished for bumping. There were some users who got PM'd that image last year for being suspected of using a9lh.


for the record, you can limit PMs sent to you to "People You Follow Only" if you want to let certain others PM you, but not new accounts.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 7, 2016)

Maybe the spam would stop if people didn't make such a huge deal about it every single time it happens


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> for the record, you can limit PMs sent to you to "People You Follow Only" if you want to let certain others PM you, but not new accounts.


I did that, but I just thought I'd mention it since it means this has been going on for a while now.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Maybe the spam would stop if people didn't make such a huge deal about it every single time it happens


They are going to make a huge deal because nothing is stoping/scaring them. If we implant a warning system for bumping spam then they won't make a big deal.


----------



## mashers (Nov 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Maybe the spam would stop if people didn't make such a huge deal about it every single time it happens


Do you think that the gore spam which was posted is not a big deal?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 7, 2016)

mashers said:


> Do you think that the gore spam which was posted is not a big deal?


Of course it's a big deal, but let mods deal with it and don't give the spammer the attention they want. This last part of the thread is probably a huge inspiration to the spammer to keep going because he's getting such a huge reaction from people.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Maybe the spam would stop if people didn't make such a huge deal about it every single time it happens


Now if only the staff could make a big deal about it silently and punish people bumping spam...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Of course it's a big deal, but let mods deal with it and don't give the spammer the attention they want. This last part of the thread is probably a huge inspiration to the spammer to keep going because he's getting such a huge reaction from people.


People will only start letting the mods deal with it if people who bump get punished somehow, which, from what I can tell, isn't happening.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 14, 2016)

@wolf-snake @NutymcNuty @cots @Xenon Hacks @Chakratos 
How about we don't bump spam.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Nov 14, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> @wolf-snake @NutymcNuty @cots @Xenon Hacks @Chakratos
> How about we don't bump spam.


Nah son gonna bump away


----------



## NutymcNuty (Nov 14, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> @wolf-snake @NutymcNuty @cots @Xenon Hacks @Chakratos
> How about we don't bump spam.


oh shit sorry daddy


----------



## petethepug (Nov 14, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> I'm going to be honest.
> 
> 
> This will continue forever. As long as the spammer is noticed he will come back. Unless this bumping is solved he will come back.
> ...


Whose he?


----------



## xtheman (Nov 14, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Whose he?


The post above yours explains it all


----------



## Chakratos (Nov 14, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> @wolf-snake @NutymcNuty @cots @Xenon Hacks @Chakratos
> How about we don't bump spam.



Really?
Such behavior is even worse then spammer.
Don't just do namecalling that makes no sense!


----------



## xtheman (Nov 14, 2016)

Chakratos said:


> Really?
> Such behavior is even worse then spammer.
> Don't just do namecalling that makes no sense!


You know that this thread is filled with people tagging others.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2016)

Chakratos said:


> Really?
> Such behavior is even worse then spammer.
> Don't just do namecalling that makes no sense!


Oh, yes I totally agree! Telling people to stop bringing attention to a post with gore is definitely worse than spamming gore! /s


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Chakratos (Nov 15, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Oh, yes I totally agree! Telling people to stop bringing attention to a post with gore is definitely worse than spamming gore! /s


What do you mean with gore?
I don't even know why i am tagged here!


----------



## xtheman (Nov 15, 2016)

Chakratos said:


> What do you mean with gore?
> I don't even know why i am tagged here!


You bumped a gore/porn thread.
If you idk read the op you would see bumping porn/gorn can get you a warning. Tagging you is to make sure you remember this rule and don't fuck up and get a warning.


----------



## Chakratos (Nov 15, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> You bumped a gore/porn thread.
> If you idk read the op you would see bumping porn/gorn can get you a warning. Tagging you is to make sure you remember this rule and don't fuck up and get a warning.


Where did i bumped any of those?
Besides some pictures from The Walking Dead ive never seen anything and you can't call that gore do you?
If you want to see some real gore pm me up there is enough


----------



## petethepug (Nov 15, 2016)

There is to much salt in the world...


and bump spam


----------



## zoogie (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks like there's been an outbreak of Spammer's Little Helpers.


----------



## evandixon (Nov 22, 2016)

(cough)

When we see spam, the correct choice of action is to:
A. Report it
B. Reply to it or the myriad of replies already there
C. Do nothing

The best answer is A, but C is the next best choice.  I feel people shouldn't need to be reminded of this.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> (cough)
> 
> When we see spam, the correct choice of action is to:
> A. Report it
> ...


What's in that thread, if I may ask?


----------



## xtheman (Nov 22, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> What's in that thread, if I may ask?


The gif @GreaterDog spammed


----------



## evandixon (Nov 22, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> What's in that thread, if I may ask?


Nothing particularly bad, just the same gif repeated over and over again.  "Internalized oppression"

The fact that people _won't let it die_ is the bad thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2016)

tfw people act like bumping spam is one of the worst things you could do on this site


----------



## Kingy (Nov 22, 2016)

Right, not going to say any names, but *Never* bump a thread to shitpost, have a causal conversation, or to tag a mod.

First off, A is already against the rules outside of the EoF, so nobody should be shitposting.

B, Why? Just why? If you want to talk, go somewhere else. Is it that hard? And if it is gore or can crash browsers (Like the current one can) _*DON'T BUMP WHATSOEVER!*_ It'll cause more attention from the users just having a regular and nice time.

And C there is _*NO *_excuse of why you would do this. A report button exists, y'know? *USE IT!
*
Thank you.



VinLark said:


> tfw people act like bumping spam is one of the worst things you could do on this site


It can be depending on the spam.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 22, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> can crash browsers .


thats me


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2016)

every time i see this thread bumped i know i missed something


----------



## evandixon (Nov 22, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> every time i see this thread bumped i know i missed something


Nothing interesting.  A worthless spam post, and several other worthless posts posted in reply to the post.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2016)

@Procyon :^)


----------



## Procyon (Nov 24, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> @Procyon :^)



Sorry...


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 24, 2016)

VinLark said:


> tfw people act like bumping spam is one of the worst things you could do on this site


Honestly, depending on the thread being bumped, it actually can be. The problem is that a lot of the offenders think it is of utmost importance to shitpost the same overused corny joke for e-peen even if it means bumping NSFW spam. On a forum which is open to people of all ages. Just because stupidity isn't against the rules doesn't mean we all have to exude it, no?


----------



## Arubaro (Dec 29, 2016)

imb4, people keep bumping spam


----------



## cheuble (Dec 29, 2016)

Yeah, I mean, just stop. Report the thread and move on.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 18, 2017)

@LeafyIsHere


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2017)

Another spam thread. Just report it
http://gbatemp.net/threads/http-relaxphinfacts-com-male-perf.457815/#post-7023386


----------



## Hayleia (May 23, 2017)

@iAqua


----------



## iAqua (May 23, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> @iAqua


*fuck I forgot about that, please don't hurt me mods* 
on the bright side it was literally five seconds after the thread was posted...


----------



## Hayleia (Jun 7, 2017)

@HamBone41801


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> @HamBone41801


not like it was porn. lighten up!


----------



## Hayleia (Jun 7, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> not like it was porn. lighten up!





p1ngpong said:


> DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 7, 2017)

too late now anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> not like it was porn. lighten up!


If it's not porn or drugs I think it's fine. But the admins here have different ideas.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2017)

@Thirty3Three


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 13, 2017)

@Astral_


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2017)

@Astral_


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> @Thirty3Three


So Doctor, we're just calling out those who've bumped spam, now? Hm? Sounds a lot like tattling to me 

No but in all seriousness, I genuinely laughed at your comment. The face next to my name, with the stated connotation made me laugh haha!


----------



## Minox (Jun 13, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> So Doctor, we're just calling out those who've bumped spam, now? Hm? Sounds a lot like tattling to me
> 
> No but in all seriousness, I genuinely laughed at your comment. The face next to my name, with the stated connotation made me laugh haha!


It is not about tattling. It's about reminding people that they shouldn't respond to spam so that it doesn't get more attention than it already does.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 13, 2017)

Minox said:


> It is not about tattling. It's about reminding people that they shouldn't respond to spam so that it doesn't get more attention than it already does.


Welp, glad I was reminded because when I bump'd I totally forgot it was a thing, "not bumping spam", so... win-win?


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 16, 2017)

Minox said:


> It is not about tattling. It's about reminding people that they shouldn't respond to spam so that it doesn't get more attention than it already does.


just out of curiosity, why is bumping a bit of spam every now and then all that bad? (non-pornographic of course. I totally get the porn part.) I find some of the ridiculous posts quite amusing.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jun 16, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> just out of curiosity, why is bumping a bit of spam every now and then all that bad? (non-pornographic of course. I totally get the porn part.) I find some of the ridiculous posts quite amusing.


Because even non pornographic spam is still spam. Giving attention to it may inspire more spam to pop up. If nobody replies to spam, then the spammer doesn't get the reaction they want.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 16, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> just out of curiosity, why is bumping a bit of spam every now and then all that bad? (non-pornographic of course. I totally get the porn part.) I find some of the ridiculous posts quite amusing.


Because it achieves nothing other than push that particular thread up, taking the spot meant for actual threads which is the reason people come here for. Bumping it also makes it more likely for others to add on the the pile of shitposts. It's a vicious cycle.

If it's cringe material you want, there's heaps in the EoF


----------



## Minox (Jun 16, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Because even non pornographic spam is still spam. Giving attention to it may inspire more spam to pop up. If nobody replies to spam, then the spammer doesn't get the reaction they want.


This is pretty much it. The more spam is bumped the more incentive there is for a spammer to spam even more as their spam is getting more attention paid to it.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 16, 2017)

porkiewpyne said:


> Because it achieves nothing other than push that particular thread up, taking the spot meant for actual threads which is the reason people come here for. Bumping it also makes it more likely for others to add on the the pile of shitposts. It's a vicious cycle.
> 
> If it's cringe material you want, there's heaps in the EoF


fair enough. I have yet to visit the EoF but we'll see. cheers.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## evandixon (Jun 16, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Because even non pornographic spam is still spam. Giving attention to it may inspire more spam to pop up. If nobody replies to spam, then the spammer doesn't get the reaction they want.


When you bump spam, the spammers win.

Don't bump spam. Don't give them the satisfaction.


----------



## sp3off (Jun 16, 2017)

Ohhh, glad I wasn't here to see that !

And yes, do not bump the spam ! It gonna make them happy. Don't do that. Seriously. (even if you think you make it for a good purpose, eh ? joking, joking, don't suspend me.)


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 16, 2017)

... Did I do this right?

Still learning. Looking for that constructive feedback.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 16, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> ... Did I do this right?
> 
> Still learning. Looking for that constructive feedback.


No. You only bumped it. There's a report button under Message Tools.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 16, 2017)

sks316 said:


> No. You only bumped it. There's a report button under Message Tools.


Oh. Still learning. Sorry :/


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 16, 2017)

TaeWong intensifies


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jun 16, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Oh. Still learning. Sorry :/


I'll ELI5

You see spam
Press Report button
Leave that spam thread
Move on in Life
If you see another spam thread, repeat.


----------



## bowser (Jun 16, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> ... Did I do this right?
> 
> Still learning. Looking for that constructive feedback.


No, you certainly did NOT do this right. You're not supposed to post in a spam thread, because the mere act of posting a comment pushes the thread to the top of the list (aka bumping). Just don't post in a spam thread, period. I hope this clears things up for you 

I'm not trying to be mean, just trying to help you understand what to do about spam threads


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 16, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> I'll ELI5
> 
> You see spam
> Press Report button
> ...


So I report my post that I made as a respone? Then bump the spam thread? Sorry still learning.


bowser said:


> No, you certainly did NOT do this right. You're not supposed to post in a spam thread, because the mere act of posting a comment pushes the thread to the top of the list (aka bumping). Just don't post in a spam thread, period. I hope this clears things up for you
> 
> I'm not trying to be mean, just trying to help you understand what to do about spam threads


I think I get it...


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jun 16, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> So I report my post that I made? Then bump the spam thread? Sorry still learning.
> 
> I think I get it...


Nope, thread should be gone by now.

You do NOT bump a spam thread

You just press the Report button, report it so mods can delete that thread and you just leave. Don't post on it, don't do anything else than just spam and leave the thread


----------



## bowser (Jun 16, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> So I report my post that I made? Then bump the spam thread? Sorry still learning.
> 
> I think I get it...


No sorry, but you still didn't get it. Ok tell you what, next time you see a spam thread don't click on it. If you click on it, just close the window. Someone else will report it.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 16, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> Nope, thread should be gone by now.
> 
> You do NOT bump a spam thread
> 
> You just press the Report button, report it so mods can delete that thread and you just leave. Don't post on it, don't do anything else than just spam and leave the thread


So I call a group of friends to take a trip to Napal in search of treasure, THEN I bump the thread?


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jun 16, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> So I call a group of friends to take a trip to Napal in search of treasure, THEN I bump the thread?


Yeah this is a troll to me, nice fucking try.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 16, 2017)

Thirty3Three is just being facetious


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 16, 2017)

porkiewpyne said:


> Thirty3Three is just being facetious


I'm so sorry, I couldn't resist!! Full disclosure, I'm a little drunk. Please don't ban me. LOL


----------



## bowser (Jun 16, 2017)

So it's clear he's bumping spam threads on purpose. And I was trying to be nice to him explaining what he did wrong 

Mods need to bump this guy off the 'temp


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 16, 2017)

bowser said:


> So it's clear he's bumping spam threads on purpose. And I was trying to be nice to him explaining what he did wrong
> 
> Mods need to bump this guy off the 'temp


I'm done with bumping. I just HAD to do it this one time to make this magic comical situation which just happened, happen haha. Sorry!

You've got to admit... it was pretty funny

In all seriousness, I do appreciate the time you took to explain that to me, even though I knew. It shows that you're really willing to help newbies and I appreciate that


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jun 16, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> I'm done with bumping. I just HAD to do it this one time to make this magic comical situation which just happened, happen haha. Sorry!
> 
> You've got to admit... it was pretty funny
> 
> In all seriousness, I do appreciate the time you took to explain that to me, even though I knew. It shows that you're really willing to help newbies and I appreciate that


Most of us here explain to the newbies.

Problem is, some of us really dislikes Trolls(me).. I had a bad problem with some of them which caused me some bad stuff 

Sorry for saying you were, but please don't waste others time, even if it's just a joke.. My suggestion is to lay down and stay off the phone (if you're really drunk), so you don't cause too many troubles


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 16, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> Most of us here explain to the newbies.
> 
> Problem is, some of us really dislikes Trolls(me).. I had a bad problem with some of them which caused me some bad stuff
> 
> Sorry for saying you were, but please don't waste others time, even if it's just a joke.. My suggestion is to lay down and stay off the phone (if you're really drunk), so you don't cause too many troubles


No no I completely understand! I'm sorry! I hope I didn't piss you off m8. Despite how hard-headed and sarcastic I may come off at times, I really don't like making others hurt or angry in any way. 

And pssht. I'm tipsy. Not DRUNK DRUNK. I'm coherent. Just... in that 'lmfao' drunk stage, where I can still think straight.

But yeah, I apologize for frustrating you if I had. And I appreciate you taking the time be helpful!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2017)

I've been thinking. When a spam thread is "deleted" it's hidden from public view but probably still exists somewhere on GBAtemp's servers accessible only to admins. Does this mean that GBAtemp has accumulated a fair amount of porn over the years for someone to lock himself in a basement and enjoy?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 20, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> I've been thinking. When a spam thread is "deleted" it's hidden from public view but probably still exists somewhere on GBAtemp's servers accessible only to admins. Does this mean that GBAtemp has accumulated a fair amount of porn over the years for someone to lock himself in a basement and enjoy?


I've never seen porn spam, only scammy haba product spam.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 20, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> I've been thinking. When a spam thread is "deleted" it's hidden from public view but probably still exists somewhere on GBAtemp's servers accessible only to admins. Does this mean that GBAtemp has accumulated a fair amount of porn over the years for someone to lock himself in a basement and enjoy?


As far as I know whenever a thread is "botted" it's deleted in a way that can't be recovered


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 20, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> I've been thinking. When a spam thread is "deleted" it's hidden from public view but probably still exists somewhere on GBAtemp's servers accessible only to admins. Does this mean that GBAtemp has accumulated a fair amount of porn over the years for someone to lock himself in a basement and enjoy?


no, the perm delete it, leaving no traces whatsoever


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> As far as I know whenever a thread is "botted" it's deleted in a way that can't be recovered





Dionicio3 said:


> no, the perm delete it, leaving no traces whatsoever


I had assumed that nothing was ever deleted permanently because authorities may request the content sometime in the future.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 6, 2017)

@Felek666


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2017)

that wasn't spam tho.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah it was. Spam bots occasionally will post copypasta advertisements here. In situations like that, just report it and move on


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2017)

*notes*
I'm still new so forgive me.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 6, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> *notes*
> I'm still new so forgive me.


No you're good! Just wanted to let you know and bump this back to the front page


----------



## Vipera (Jul 6, 2017)

_This post has been removed due to the staff's corruption to money and other people._


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> I'm so sorry, I couldn't resist!! Full disclosure, I'm a little drunk. Please don't ban me. LOL


made my night dude. I only wish it lasted longer.


----------



## Hurtz007 (Jul 6, 2017)

I was about to say *bump* jokingly on here... But then I read the OP and realized it's a serious post... Almost oopsies for me


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jul 6, 2017)

Skompc said:


> I was about to say *bump* jokingly on here... But then I read the OP and realized it's a serious post... Almost oopsies for me


nah man embrace it.


----------



## Hurtz007 (Jul 6, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> I've been thinking. When a spam thread is "deleted" it's hidden from public view but probably still exists somewhere on GBAtemp's servers accessible only to admins. Does this mean that GBAtemp has accumulated a fair amount of porn over the years for someone to lock himself in a basement and enjoy?


MADE... MY... DAY!!! LOL!


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

who remembers that gore porn bot that came into 3ds scene with pics of fish in anus, and stuff like that? I think it was like virg***4u.com (Bleeping it out incase its a site name.)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2017)

Luglige said:


> who remembers that gore porn bot that came into 3ds scene with pics of fish in anus, and stuff like that? I think it was like virg***4u.com (Bleeping it out incase its a site name.)


I'm very fucking grateful I did not see that.


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> I'm very fucking grateful I did not see that.


it was extremely disturbing, I was kinda afraid some weren't fake, like there was one with a pole going through a women's _hole _then up through the mouth. Terrifyingly, it looked real af.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 7, 2017)

Luglige said:


> it was extremely disturbing, I was kinda afraid some weren't fake, like there was one with a pole going through a women's _hole _then up through the mouth. Terrifyingly, it looked real af.


jesus fuck


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> jesus fuck


Literally.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2017)

Luglige said:


> it was extremely disturbing, I was kinda afraid some weren't fake, like there was one with a pole going through a women's _hole _then up through the mouth. Terrifyingly, it looked real af.





smileyhead said:


> jesus fuck


I wanted to say that but smiley-chan was first.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Hurtz007 (Jul 7, 2017)

I looked the site up (partly out of curiosity, partly out of the interest to weird out my brother)... It's down now... Don't know whether to be grateful or disappointed


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 7, 2017)

Skompc said:


> I looked the site up (partly out of curiosity, partly out of the interest to weird out my brother)... It's down now... Don't know whether to be grateful or disappointed


Grateful. Very grateful


----------



## Hayleia (Jul 10, 2017)

@Piluvr @Alex4U


----------



## Alex4U (Jul 10, 2017)

stop mentioning me >:^(


----------



## Hayleia (Jul 10, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> stop mentioning me >:^(


Stop bumping spam?


----------



## Alex4U (Jul 10, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> Stop bumping spam?


maybe


----------



## Piluvr (Jul 10, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> @Piluvr @Alex4U


why tho


----------



## BARNWEY (Jul 10, 2017)

Maybe we should add a manual captcha before being allowed to sign up? Just something to prove that we are human...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

snip


----------



## BARNWEY (Jul 10, 2017)

MyLegGuy said:


> That's a great idea! Just about every other site does it, I wonder why GBAtemp doesn't when it's so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking something a little different, that one is obviously flawed. Maybe something like requiring that you solve a simple math problem (such as 25*2). Something so simple that a human could easily do it, but something a bot would have trouble doing...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> Something so simple that a human could easily do it, but something a bot would have trouble doing...


We would struggle even more if they added math problems during signup.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 10, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> I'm thinking something a little different, that one is obviously flawed. Maybe something like requiring that you solve a simple math problem (such as 25*2). Something so simple that a human could easily do it, but something a bot would have trouble doing...


How it obviously flawed? It monitors your mouse for human-like movement (as well as checking for old Google cookies) when you click it, and if it fails to detect any, it prompts you with an image puzzle. Considering that the average user only sees a checkbox, it's probably the least intrusive thing you can implement to prevent bots, and it's been proven to work.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 10, 2017)

YayMii said:


> How it obviously flawed? It monitors your mouse for human-like movement (as well as checking for old Google cookies) when you click it, and if it fails to detect any, it prompts you with an image puzzle. Considering that the average user only sees a checkbox, it's probably the least intrusive thing you can implement to prevent bots, and it's been proven to work.


It's obviously flawed because spam bots are becoming more and more common here? Thanks for the information on how it works though. I wonder why I never seem like a human, and always need to do an image puzzle.


----------



## Minox (Jul 10, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> It's obviously flawed because spam bots are becoming more and more common here? Thanks for the information on how it works though. I wonder why I never seem like a human, and always need to do an image puzzle.


What may appear to be spambots that get through that filter are often actually human. It's not uncommon for spammers to pay people in poor countries to spam.


----------



## BARNWEY (Jul 10, 2017)

YayMii said:


> How it obviously flawed? It monitors your mouse for human-like movement (as well as checking for old Google cookies) when you click it, and if it fails to detect any, it prompts you with an image puzzle. Considering that the average user only sees a checkbox, it's probably the least intrusive thing you can implement to prevent bots, and it's been proven to work.


https://www.shieldsquare.com/sorry-google-captcha-recaptcha-doesnt-stop-bots/
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-those-pesky-captchas/?utm_term=.724a8d22e943


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 10, 2017)

@hitodesu


----------



## hitodesu (Jul 10, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> @hitodesu


Gotta learn the hard way I guess.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 10, 2017)

@ImCarlosGG
Double Kill. +30 points.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 10, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> @ImCarlosGG
> Double Kill. +3 warning points.


fixed. :^)


----------



## ImCarlosGG (Jul 10, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> @ImCarlosGG
> Double Kill. +30 points.



Oops, I never noticed this. Thanks!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2017)

Our soon to be permabanned VickiYoho likes selling testosterone supplements.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Minox said:


> What may appear to be spambots that get through that filter are often actually human. It's not uncommon for spammers to pay people in poor countries to spam.


Here's a suggestion. If someone who has been a member for less than 24 hours has a post reported and the word "spam" is somewhere in the report reason textbox then his account is automatically disabled and his posts hidden from public view until a moderator looks at his posts.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 11, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> Our soon to be permabanned VickiYoho likes selling testosterone supplements.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


That will be abused so much


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 12, 2017)

Should you ever see spam, there are only two things you should do.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Should you ever see spam, there are only two things you should do.
> View attachment 92597 View attachment 92598


Or you can buy some of Lodachatlee's derma life serum before its too late.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 12, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> Or you can buy some of Lodachatlee's derma life serum before its too late.


No thanks. You know what I did to her and her derma life serum instead?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 12, 2017)

But why do that when you can get the all new Xyngular PRIME multivitamin?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

@zfreeman


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2017)

So why is it every time I click on a link in a spam post I get a 404 error?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 17, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> So why is it every time I click on a link in a spam post I get a 404 error?


You're too slow! Idk, bad bots


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2017)

@MiqellDestroyer


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2017)

I still stand by my previous statements. You bump spam, you get a warning. You keep bumping spam, you get banned.
There needs to be a punishment for users ignoring this thread and it's been stated in the rules that ignorance is not an excuse.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 17, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I still stand by my previous statements. You bump spam, you get a warning. You keep bumping spam, you get banned.
> There needs to be a punishment for users ignoring this thread and it's been stated in the rules that ignorance is not an excuse.


Or people who keep posting here and tagging names for no good reason. Is there a reason why this isn't a locked thread? Is already a sticky thread. 

Report the people responding to spam, why tag their name here?
(not directed at @Lilith Valentine )


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Or people who keep posting here and tagging names for no good reason. Is there a reason why this isn't a locked thread? Is already a sticky thread.
> 
> Report the people responding to spam, why tag their name here?
> (not directed at @Lilith Valentine )


I mean tagging them is helpful, but there needs there's still no excusing bumping spam.
This thread has been stickied for over 4 years now. Coupled with the fact that there's almost never a forum site where bumping spam is excusable.
Plus spam falls under the rules of "Don't spam" (of course.) But bumping spam actually _is_ against the rules


> Use the report function! If you see someone breaking a rule, report it. Don't reply to a post you've just reported and don't write an essay for the report reason but DO make it clear why it should be removed.


Da Rules
No matter how you shake it, the user is breaking the rules and pleading ignorance is not excusable.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 17, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I mean tagging them is helpful, but there needs there's still no excusing bumping spam.
> This thread has been stickied for over 4 years now. Coupled with the fact that there's almost never a forum site where bumping spam is excusable.
> Plus spam falls under the rules of "Don't spam" (of course.) But bumping spam actually _is_ against the rules
> 
> ...


Okay is against rules, but why post here every time someone does it instead of just reporting the post that does "bump" it?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Okay is against rules, but why post here every time someone does it instead of just reporting the post that does "bump" it?


I think people are trying to be helpful without the user getting in trouble


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That will be abused so much


Abused by you, obviously.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 17, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I think people are trying to be helpful without the user getting in trouble


So by reporting the post, people get in trouble but posting here they don't?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So by reporting the post, people get in trouble but posting here they don't?


If you mention anyone here, it's only to teach them not to bump that spam.
Since they didn't know, are new blah blah.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

Have you ever wanted to help GBAtemp Become Great Again™? Well, you can,
Should you see a spam post (one attempting to sell a product such as male enhancements, etc.) you can do two things to help.


 the spam post. This will let moderators know of it's existence and it will be promptly deleted.


 the user posting the spam. This prevents you from seeing any posts they make in the future.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> If you mention anyone here, it's only to teach them not to bump that spam.
> Since they didn't know, are new blah blah.


And I am just an extremist who says, "Fuck 'em"


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Have you ever wanted to help GBAtemp Become Great Again™? Well, you can,
> Should you see a spam post (one attempting to sell a product such as male enhancements, etc.) you can do two things to help.
> View attachment 93014 the spam post. This will let moderators know of it's existence and it will be promptly deleted.
> View attachment 93015 the user posting the spam. This prevents you from seeing any posts they make in the future.


You take this too seriously


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 17, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> If you mention anyone here, it's only to teach them not to bump that spam.
> Since they didn't know, are new blah blah.


Or you can report them, have a mod handle it with a warning and i'm sure they will never forget? LESSON LEARNED!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2017)

I kind of feel like this thread should be cloned/locked into the "Introduction" section. That could help reduce the amount of noobs bumping spam.


----------



## MiqellDestroyer (Jul 17, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> @MiqellDestroyer


yes?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 18, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Okay is against rules, but why post here every time someone does it instead of just reporting the post that does "bump" it?


Because that bumps THIS thread to the top, while informing the user they shouldn't be replying to spam


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 18, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Because that bumps THIS thread to the top, while informing the user they shouldn't be replying to spam



Well someone should make it easier to find that doesn't require constant "BUMPING". I also noticed is not on the terms and rules page, nowhere is it listed about spam, someone should update that page if it really is against rules.

Still I still stand by reporting the post and letting mods handle it.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 19, 2017)

@Digeridoo

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Alex4U a post on their profile would be better


----------



## Alex4U (Jul 19, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> @Digeridoo
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @Alex4U a post on their profile would be better


*REALLY*


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2017)

@BlastedGuy9905 
Bruh, why?


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 21, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> @BlastedGuy9905
> Bruh, why?


..?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/reset-yahoo-☎-1-888-482-3831-tec-h-supp0rt-contact-yahoo-24x7.478163/

:Thonking:


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> ..?


You bumped spam, I am just putting a friendly reminder that that is against the rules and you need report it.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 21, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> You bumped spam, I am just putting a friendly reminder that that is against the rules and you need report it.


Oh. I get it, thanks. Of course I'll report both of them, but... I was just simply curious of what the fucc is going on.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 21, 2017)

I'll make a crazy guess that isn't actually yahoo's support number.

Gotta give em credit for creativity though.


----------



## migles (Jul 21, 2017)

@Stephano


----------



## zoogie (Jul 21, 2017)

Stephano said:
			
		

> These things have been popping up a lot recently. Does anyone know why?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


People like you bump them and give them attention which encourages them to do it more.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 21, 2017)

migles said:


> @Stephano


oh... sorry, I didn't see this thread...


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 21, 2017)

zoogie said:


> People like you bump them and give them attention which encourages them to do it more.


They are freaking bots...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And, it's not "bumping" if you are actually talking about it. It's bumping when you purposefully give them attention because you want to create drama.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> They are freaking bots...
> 
> And, it's not "bumping" if you are actually talking about it. It's bumping when you purposefully give them attention because you want to create drama.


I believe its still bumping...


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 21, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I believe its still bumping...


Of course it is. Any post in a thread is a bump. Because it bumps it back up the list of active threads. The reason for posting absolutely does not matter. As it says in the first post here.

"A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny."


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## migles (Jul 21, 2017)

the point to dont bump it, is to leave the trash in it's place, dying by itself. and to move to the bottom of the "recent content" faster


----------



## zoogie (Jul 21, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> They are freaking bots...


They are increasingly humans actually. It's that profitable.

Either way, it encourages them. Either by AI recording click totals (boosted with your bumps) or a human recognizing that fact.
And read this please:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/auto-kill-spam-threads.476775/#post-7436401


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 21, 2017)

Well, you get my point. I wasn't trying to create drama, I believe this is the thing that's causing drama right now.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 21, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Well, you get my point. I wasn't trying to create drama, I believe this is the thing that's causing drama right now.


The point of this not bumping isn't to avoid drama. It's to avoid giving them even more pageviews.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Oh. I get it, thanks. Of course I'll report both of them, but... I was just simply curious of what the fucc is going on.


Whenever you see random posts like that, they are just spambots. Although they should make less wild and crazy looking posts, they might actually get somewhere.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2017)

I never thought there'd be fake tech support number spam on _GBATemp_, of all places.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 21, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> The point of this not bumping isn't to avoid drama. It's to avoid giving them even more pageviews.


Okay, sorry for saying this, but are you fucking kidding me?
It doesn't matter what you do it for. Pageviews on spam = people freaking out = drama.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 21, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> The point of this not bumping isn't to avoid drama. It's to avoid giving them even more pageviews.


I think he is talking about this conversation. We all get the point, but we keep hammering in the same point, thus creating tension.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2017)

@Alex4U 
Please don't bump spambot posts


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 21, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I think he is talking about this conversation. We all get the point, but we keep hammering in the same point, thus creating tension.


He was under the impression that bumping was related to drama.  As evidenced by his original post here on the previous page. But yeah it doesn't really matter. All that matters is to not bump spam.



Lilith Valentine said:


> @Alex4U
> Please don't bump spambot posts


Now that is just the most outrageous example of it i've seen yet.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jul 21, 2017)

can i skype the fake tech support number? yall ok wit dat?


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 21, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> He was under the impression that bumping was related to drama.  As evidenced by his original post here on the previous page. But yeah it doesn't really matter. All that matters is to not bump spam.
> 
> 
> Now that is just the most outrageous example of it i've seen yet.


Hmm. I think you REALLY missed my reply. 


BlastedGuy9905 said:


> It doesn't matter what you do it for. Pageviews on spam = people freaking out = drama.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 21, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> He was under the impression that bumping was related to drama.  As evidenced by his original post here on the previous page. But yeah it doesn't really matter. All that matters is to not bump spam.
> 
> 
> Now that is just the most outrageous example of it i've seen yet.


I think everyone here understands that now.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 21, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Hmm. I think you REALLY missed my reply.


I did not. I just can't translate it.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 21, 2017)

NutymcNuty said:


> can i skype the fake tech support number? yall ok wit dat?


Of course, you can update us here on what happened.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jul 21, 2017)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Of course, you can update us here on what happened.


well im not gonna do it now, but ima screenshot the post


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 21, 2017)

You can also create a thread in EoF so it doesn't show up in the active threads.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 21, 2017)

NutymcNuty said:


> well im not gonna do it now, but ima screenshot the post


I wouldn't. Could make your skype account a target for attempted hackings/advertising. And if they make money off of it you're just gonna end up lining their pockets. it's your decision though.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 21, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> I wouldn't. Could make your skype account a target for attempted hackings/advertising. And if they make money off of it you're just gonna end up lining their pockets. it's your decision though.


Censoring is a thing.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jul 21, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> I wouldn't. Could make your skype account a target for attempted hackings/advertising. And if they make money off of it you're just gonna end up lining their pockets. it's your decision though.


i could care less, that skype is linked to a long lost email


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 21, 2017)

NutymcNuty said:


> well im not gonna do it now, but ima screenshot the post


Try and record it so we can all hear it.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 21, 2017)

Whenever this thread is bumped, I think everyone on the site should get a notification whether they follow it or not.

That will get the message across.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 21, 2017)

@AsPika2219


----------



## Vipera (Jul 21, 2017)

zoogie said:


> They are increasingly humans actually. It's that profitable.
> 
> Either way, it encourages them. Either by AI recording click totals (boosted with your bumps) or a human recognizing that fact.
> And read this please:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/auto-kill-spam-threads.476775/#post-7436401





Costello said:


> considering that it takes us (the staff) less than 1 second to obliterate spam posts & accounts thanks to an all-powerful "spambot" button, there's no need to add further countermeasures



That would be true if the staff was around more often, which isn't the case. Didn't they get enough money already to expand the mods? Or will the same few people still attempt to do everything?
There wouldn't be any threads like that if at least one mod would be checking the forum during the european morning time. It's not that difficult.


EDIT:


Dionicio3 said:


> Stop complaining about money lol



Not even going to address this retard.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 21, 2017)

Vipera said:


> That would be true if the staff was around more often, which isn't the case. Didn't they get enough money already to expand the mods? Or will the same few people still attempt to do everything?
> There wouldn't be any threads like that if at least one mod would be checking the forum during the european morning time. It's not that difficult.


Stop complaining about money lol


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 21, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> @AsPika2219



I am not spamming some thread?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2017)

Vipera said:


> That would be true if the staff was around more often, which isn't the case. Didn't they get enough money already to expand the mods? Or will the same few people still attempt to do everything?
> There wouldn't be any threads like that if at least one mod would be checking the forum during the european morning time. It's not that difficult.


Just because they have money doesn't mean that they're going to immediately, magically get more mods who are fit to be mods.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 21, 2017)

AsPika2219 said:


> I am not spamming some thread?


You bumped a spam post


I feel like this thread should be ranamed to "Dont reply to spam threads"


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 21, 2017)

AsPika2219 said:


> I am not spamming some thread?


Being tagged in this thread is a reminder to not bump, which means reply to, spam.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 21, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Just because they have money doesn't mean that they're going to immediately, magically get more mods who are fit to be mods.


Right, gotta keep those parts as fewer as possible so each of them get more

Even though the vast majority of the userbase here doesn't fit the role, there are at least a hundred people that could do the job well. All they need to do is to check the reports. Again, not that difficult.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2017)

Vipera said:


> That would be true if the staff was around more often, which isn't the case. Didn't they get enough money already to expand the mods? Or will the same few people still attempt to do everything?
> There wouldn't be any threads like that if at least one mod would be checking the forum during the european morning time. It's not that difficult.


The staff members are humans too and they are also not paid for their services.
There are very rare times when we don't have a member of staff online, people just need to report the bots and leave the rest to the staff.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 21, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Right, gotta keep those parts as fewer as possible so each of them get more
> 
> Even though the vast majority of the userbase here doesn't fit the role, there are at least a hundred people that could do the job well. All they need to do is to check the reports. Again, not that difficult.


"Not that difficult" you know this from experience?


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You bumped a spam post
> 
> 
> I feel like this thread should be ranamed to "Dont reply to spam threads"


What thread did he bump?


----------



## Vipera (Jul 21, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> they are also not paid for their services.


Gonna need a source about that.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 21, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> What thread did he bump?


That yahoo support thread (now locked)


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That yahoo support thread (now locked)


Ah odd, that didn't show up for me. I agree with what you said about renaming the thread. "Don't reply to spam" is much more clear.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That yahoo support thread (now locked)


There was actually another one that was in the off-topic section that seems to have been deleted. I guess certain levels of staff are allowed to delete threads only if they're in certain sections.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Gonna need a source about that.


I am the admin over at filetrip and I used to be paid when Costello had the extra money to do so.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 21, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Being tagged in this thread is a reminder to not bump, which means reply to, spam.



OK! Sorry for that. Anyway, the other spam thread was removed safely by staffs!  Let's continue for this thread!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 21, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> There was actually another one that was in the off-topic section that seems to have been deleted. I guess certain levels of staff are allowed to delete threads only if they're in certain sections.


Yeah, I know Chary can only lock threads, but I have seen other reporters delete threads


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Yeah, I know Chary can only lock threads, but I have seen other reporters delete threads


None of the mag staff besides T-hug can delete threads, period. We can only lock threads.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 21, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> None of the mag staff besides T-hug can delete threads, period. We can only lock threads.


I could have sworn Kingpin Slim deleted a thread in the EoF

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




 
Found it


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jul 21, 2017)

No idea why and how that happened but as it is right now, none of the regular mag staff can delete threads


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 21, 2017)

porkiewpyne said:


> No idea why and how that happened but as it is right now, none of the regular mag staff can delete threads


I believe it's cuz his entire account was deleted, so it appears as if it was him.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2017)

porkiewpyne said:


> No idea why and how that happened but as it is right now, none of the regular mag staff can delete threads


It's witchcraft, obviously.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 21, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I believe it's cuz his entire account was deleted, so it appears as if it was him.


No, he did this before it was deleted


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No, he did this before it was deleted


He got a rank before his account was deleted, didn't he? It was like RIGHT before he was deleted though. Also, do you think he requested his account be deleted because of his blog describing his job? Even in the entry it said something like he wasn't allowed to, but he didn't really care. I think his job got wind of his blog and forced him to close his account because the staff don't just delete accounts without a very good reason.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 21, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> He got a rank before his account was deleted, didn't he? It was like RIGHT before he was deleted though. Also, do you think he requested his account be deleted because of his blog describing his job? Even in the entry it said something like he wasn't allowed to, but he didn't really care. I think his job got wind of his blog and forced him to close his account because the staff don't just delete accounts without a very good reason.


Eh, oh well, I'm just confused now


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 21, 2017)

@ScarletDreamz


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 21, 2017)

Just gonna start reporting everybody cuz reasons. 

F'real though.. I worry about you people...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 21, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Just gonna start reporting everybody cuz reasons.
> 
> F'real though.. I worry about you people...


Uh, ok?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Uh, ok?



Just watching people that have been around long enough post in spam threads.. Even to say "reported"...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Just watching people that have been around long enough post in spam threads.. Even to say "reported"...


_"Holy fuck, someone posted gore/porn on the forums? Better report it and then also say 'reported' so they know that I reported it!"_


----------



## Beerus (Jul 21, 2017)

wait when did P1ng retire and good thing i was afk p1ng would have banned my ass


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2017)

Beerus said:


> wait when did P1ng retire and good thing i was afk p1ng would have banned my ass


was p1ng even a supervisor to begin with?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 21, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> was p1ng even a supervisor to begin with?


p1ng was the best supervisor on the planet. Bortz took his place.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 21, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> p1ng was the best supervisor on the planet. Bortz took his place.


Wait @BORTZ is a supervisor now?

Congrats dude


----------



## Chary (Jul 22, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Yeah, I know Chary can only lock threads, but I have seen other reporters delete threads





Tom Bombadildo said:


> None of the mag staff besides T-hug can delete threads, period. We can only lock threads.





porkiewpyne said:


> No idea why and how that happened but as it is right now, none of the regular mag staff can delete threads


Weird, as both Chavo (as a reporter) and I have deleted threads in the scene news section before... I even have the delete thread prompt for any of the threads in the scene news section right now. Wouldn't want to dare click it to see if it still works, but...


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> I even have the delete thread prompt for any of the threads in the scene news section right now. Wouldn't want to dare click it to see if it still works, but...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Don't_delete_the_main_page


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> Weird, as both Chavo (as a reporter) and I have deleted threads in the scene news section before... I even have the delete thread prompt for any of the threads in the scene news section right now. Wouldn't want to dare click it to see if it still works, but...


I think we can delete recent threads in that section, if you go back like 4 or 5 pages the option is gone.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> Weird, as both Chavo (as a reporter) and I have deleted threads in the scene news section before... I even have the delete thread prompt for any of the threads in the scene news section right now. Wouldn't want to dare click it to see if it still works, but...





Tom Bombadildo said:


> I think we can delete recent threads in that section, if you go back like 4 or 5 pages the option is gone.


Would you like to me to make a test thread in the EOF to see if you can delete it?


----------



## Chary (Jul 22, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I think we can delete recent threads in that section, if you go back like 4 or 5 pages the option is gone.


Nope. Just deleted a thread in the EOF, _plus_ I can still delete threads like sonic comic one and the cemu one, which have been up for a few days.


Lilith Valentine said:


> Would you like to me to make a test thread in the EOF to see if you can delete it?


Sure, go for it!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 22, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Would you like to me to make a test thread in the EOF to see if you can delete it?


We already know we can't delete threads in the EoF, or anywhere else other than the Scene section, because we don't have that option.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Nope. Just deleted a thread in the EOF, _plus_ I can still delete threads like sonic comic one and the cemu one, which have been up for a few days.
> 
> Sure, go for it!


I don't have the option to delete threads when I go to page 4 on the Scene section, nor do I have the option in any other section. Maybe it's a cuntributor vs Reporter thing? Though I always thought we were identical except for names.

EDIT: Also, you can delete your own threads, so don't test on that


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> Nope. Just deleted a thread in the EOF, _plus_ I can still delete threads like sonic comic one and the cemu one, which have been up for a few days.
> 
> Sure, go for it!


http://gbatemp.net/threads/chary-delete-this-thread-test.478274/



Tom Bombadildo said:


> We already know we can't delete threads in the EoF, or anywhere else other than the Scene section, because we don't have that option.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Contributors have far more limited tools compared to Reporters. IIRC, the Reporters should have the same tools as the old Meg Staff group, which is limited Mod controls.


----------



## Chary (Jul 22, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> We already know we can't delete threads in the EoF, or anywhere else other than the Scene section, because we don't have that option.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


as far as I've heard, reporters have a slight edge on contributors? but they're otherwise identical. I can't delete other people's EOF threads, (just tested) but I can delete the thread you've made in that scene news section!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> as far as I've heard, reporters have a slight edge on contributors? but they're otherwise identical. I can't delete other people's EOF threads, (just tested) but I can delete the thread you've made in that scene news section!


Can you delete this thread? https://gbatemp.net/threads/destiny-2-gameplay-premiere.470982/ <


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> as far as I've heard, reporters have a slight edge on contributors? but they're otherwise identical. I can't delete other people's EOF threads, (just tested) but I can delete the thread you've made in that scene news section!


The Contributor is the testing phases for Reporters. You should have full Mod powers in the News section. These should be the same tools that used to be part of the Meg Staff before it was broken down into two different groups.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 22, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The Contributor is the testing phases for Reporters. You should have full Mod powers in the News section. These should be the same tools that used to be part of the Meg Staff before it was broken down into two different groups.


It hasn't been the "testing phase" for years now, since I (and other Contributors) have been in the Contributor group for at least 2+ years. I think I've been a Contributor for 3+ years now (so obviously I shouldn't be in a "testing" phase ), which is why I said they should be virtually identical, same permissions and everything.


----------



## Chary (Jul 22, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Can you delete this thread? https://gbatemp.net/threads/destiny-2-gameplay-premiere.470982/ <


Huh, no I can't. I guess there is some sorta "recent" amount of time before a thread goes undeletable. Interesting.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> Huh, no I can't. I guess there is some sorta "recent" amount of time before a thread goes undeletable. Interesting.


Told you  Your threads are fine to delete whenever, but others only recent ones can. TOM SHOULD BE A REPORTER NOW, BECAUSE HE KNOWS MORE ABOUT THE MAG STAFF THAN CHARY ;O;

EDIT: Also, this is getting waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay off topic, should probably go back to talking about spam lol


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It hasn't been the "testing phase" for years now, since I (and other Contributors) have been in the Contributor group for at least 2+ years. I think I've been a Contributor for 3+ years now (so obviously I shouldn't be in a "testing" phase ), which is why I said they should be virtually identical, same permissions and everything.


I am just going off the information that I have available to me. I am just a simple "member" of the Temp, I don't have any secret knowledge or powers


----------



## PabloMK7 (Jul 22, 2017)

@AlanJohn


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2017)

You don't normally see spam stay around for 50 minutes. That's a first for me.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 24, 2017)

It's the wee hours of the morning. It's not that surprising.


----------



## Minox (Jul 25, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> You don't normally see spam stay around for 50 minutes. That's a first for me.
> 
> View attachment 93577


Our staff is mainly based in the US and Europe so smaller delays during normal sleeping hours is to be expected.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2017)

I forgot most of you guys live on the other side of the world and aren't going to sacrifice valuable sleep for the sake of crusading against some shitty spam.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 25, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> I forgot most of you guys live on the other side of the world and aren't going to sacrifice valuable sleep for the sake of crusading against some shitty spam.


You sound ungrateful


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You sound ungrateful


I'm saying that sleep [a staff member's health] is more important than managing the forum.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 25, 2017)

Minox said:


> Our staff is mainly based in the US and Europe so smaller delays during normal sleeping hours is to be expected.


7AM is normal sleeping hours to you? Damn, I must've been wrong my whole life.


----------



## Minox (Jul 25, 2017)

Vipera said:


> 7AM is normal sleeping hours to you? Damn, I must've been wrong my whole life.


Not that it's any of your business but I wake up 5am every morning to go to work. Checking for spam does not take precedence over work that pays my bills since moderating the forums gives me absolutely no source of income.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2017)

@natanelho @Beerus


----------



## Beerus (Jul 26, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> @natanelho @Beerus


gominasai @Tomato Hentai Samma


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 27, 2017)

@ComicSANS


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2017)

@Cameron Lee


----------



## Akshuls (Jul 27, 2017)

I didn't do anything..
-Looks around-
-whistles-


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 28, 2017)

@SpiffyJUNIOR There's absolutely no point in saying "reported". All you're doing is giving them extra views.


----------



## lordkaos (Jul 28, 2017)

didn't this site have like a 10 messages requirement before a new user could make a thread?, all the spam bots I've been seeing only have 1 post.


----------



## Kourin (Jul 28, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> didn't this site have like a 10 messages requirement before a new user could make a thread?, all the spam bots I've been seeing only have 1 post.


Because that would likely encourage bots spamming
"lmao check out these great drugs and skin products @ virussite.malware.com"
on 10 random threads before making a new thread.


----------



## lordkaos (Jul 28, 2017)

Kourin said:


> Because that would likely encourage bots spamming
> "lmao check out these great drugs and skin products @ virussite.malware.com"
> on 10 random threads before making a new thread.


yeah you're right, then idk, maybe the admins could make more difficult for bots to register in the site, like more captchas or something else.


----------



## Beerus (Jul 28, 2017)

email vertification would be good


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 28, 2017)

Beerus said:


> email vertification would be good


Don't we already have that?


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Jul 28, 2017)

i cant post

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

is anyone else having problems with the dlc, i downloaded it, beat the game, and it wont show up, the beck icon wont show up at the top in the stage select screen, sorry im posting here, but i cant create a post in wii u games, because its saying something is wrong with the server


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 28, 2017)

SexiestManAlive said:


> i cant post
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> is anyone else having problems with the dlc, i downloaded it, beat the game, and it wont show up, the beck icon wont show up at the top in the stage select screen, sorry im posting here, but i cant create a post in wii u games, because its saying something is wrong with the server


:|
WAT
What DLC, what game, and why can't you create a post?


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Jul 28, 2017)

mighty no 9 eur ray dlc forgot to put that, and its saying a server error has occurred whenever i hit create thread


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 7, 2017)

@Acrux 
@Stephano 
@Dionicio3 
@bennyman123abc 
really guys?

I know thats not all of them, buts that what i can call.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 7, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> @Acrux
> @Stephano
> @Dionicio3
> @bennyman123abc
> ...


welp

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I did screenshot it all, I can ping everyone that posted


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Aug 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> welp
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I did screenshot it all, I can ping everyone that posted


That thread was not obvious spam, but merely a member having a bad day with some people trying to find out why.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thunder Hawk said:


> That thread was not obvious spam, but merely a member having a bad day with some people trying to find out why.


I know, but I'm not gonna argue


----------



## 8BitWonder (Aug 7, 2017)

I figured it to be more of a rant or angry post if anything, sorry for bumping.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Aug 7, 2017)

8BitWonder said:


> I figured it to be more of a rant or angry post if anything, sorry for bumping.


This is an example of obvious spam: (The attachment)


leafeon34 said:


> You don't normally see spam stay around for 50 minutes. That's a first for me.
> 
> View attachment 93577


Just saying.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Aug 7, 2017)

Thunder Hawk said:


> This is an example of obvious spam: (The attachment)
> 
> Just saying.


Oh yeah, been seeing a lot of those recently. Wonder if the temp was put on some advert list or something.


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 11, 2017)

@Oleboy555 posting "REPORT FOR SPAM AND DONT POST ANYTHING" Is self defeating. All you did was bump the topic. You literally did what you were telling others to not do.


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2017)

*Don't post in spam threads AT ALL, no matter how soon. Report and move on.*


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 11, 2017)

how can former staff still delete stuff?


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 11, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> how can former staff still delete stuff?


former staff still has permissions, just without the obligation to be moderating.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 15, 2017)

@Eix pretty sure the was an ad for a flashcard

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@zoogie same as above

EDIT: oh, its a shitty giveaway thing that encorges users to spam


----------



## Minox (Sep 15, 2017)

If someone sees R4i-B9S spam please report it to us staff so we can deal with it. Their thought of a competition (spamming other sites for attention) is not one that we support.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 17, 2017)

The thing is I've reported one topic about the same thing as someone posted here, but it was for a fitness thing. Staff, can you confirm that this thread was deleted ? (the reported one)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Thunder Hawk said:


> This is an example of obvious spam: (The attachment)



This is what I was talking about, but it was a female and was for a fitness or something-like-this thing.


----------



## Xathya (Sep 21, 2017)

please stop bumping spam thank


----------



## migles (Sep 21, 2017)

Xathya said:


> please stop bumping spam thank


ironically your message is spam...


----------



## Xathya (Sep 21, 2017)

how is it the


migles said:


> ironically your message is spam...


 spam when i reiter post of main op?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2017)

Xathya said:


> how is it the
> 
> spam when i reiter post of main op?


I've been trying to read this post since you sent it and I can't even guess what it is you're trying to say.


----------



## Xathya (Sep 21, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I've been trying to read this post since you sent it and I can't even guess what it is you're trying to say.


im saying i repeat, reiter, the point of og posting to help message!


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 21, 2017)

Xathya said:


> im saying i repeat, reiter, the point of og posting to help message!


you're not helping, it's just an unnecessary bump.


----------



## daxtsu (Sep 21, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I've been trying to read this post since you sent it and I can't even guess what it is you're trying to say.



"How is it spam when I reiterate/I am reiterating the original post?"


----------



## HamBone41801 (Sep 21, 2017)

Minox said:


> If someone sees R4i-B9S spam please report it to us staff so we can deal with it. Their thought of a competition (spamming other sites for attention) is not one that we support.


so @BORTZ said something like that, but he immediately locked the thread, keeping members from asking questions. Will users who posted before the warning be banned? and what about legitimate reviews?


----------



## daxtsu (Sep 21, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> so @BORTZ said something like that, but he immediately locked the thread, keeping members from asking questions. Will users who posted before the warning be banned? and what about legitimate reviews?



I'm not part of the staff, but I would assume that it's okay to ask questions about the card, discuss it, and/or review it, just not spam about it for the "contest". Bortz's locked thread has "Do not use our site to advertise for r4i-sdhc.com" in it, but nothing about discussing it at all.


----------



## evandixon (Sep 21, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> I'm not part of the staff, but I would assume that it's okay to ask questions about the card, discuss it, and/or review it, just not spam about it for the "contest". Bortz's locked thread has "Do not use our site to advertise for r4i-sdhc.com" in it, but nothing about discussing it at all.


There's rules against blatant advertising, which is what most entries would be. By obeying the rules, I could see a _single _person managing to enter the competition as long as it's not an obvious PR stunt (i.e. discussion and speculation about what the cart could mean). Any additional threads would then be locked/removed for being duplicates.


----------



## PabloMK7 (Oct 3, 2017)

@DrkBeam


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 3, 2017)

PabloMK7 said:


> @DrkBeam


He can't even spell "ad" right!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## zoogie (Oct 3, 2017)

DrkBeam said:
			
		

> So this is an *add*, right?


Spam + Bump = 

yep


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 19, 2017)

@WiiUBricker if you think its spam, why reply?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 19, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> @WiiUBricker if you think its spam, why reply?


Because there is a chance it isn't. Reporting a thread on a mere guess is insulting to the OP in case it turns out they are legit. That's why.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 30, 2017)

@cearp @Patxinco


----------



## cearp (Dec 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> @cearp @Patxinco


don't ban me senpai...?


----------



## Patxinco (Dec 30, 2017)

@smileyhead ok, if posting that i've reported it to avoid anyone else doing it is wrong, do not worry, i'm not gonna be doing it anymore.
It's not my job, i've done it because i've cared, i've been a mod before and i know that normally that stops the bumping, but it's not gonna happen again.

For sure.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 30, 2017)

Patxinco said:


> @smileyhead ok, if posting that i've reported it to avoid anyone else doing it is wrong, do not worry, i'm not gonna be doing it anymore.
> It's not my job, i've done it because i've cared, i've been a mod before and i know that normally that stops the bumping, but it's not gonna happen again.
> 
> For sure.


Yeah, just report it and move on. Adding it to the post just keeps it on the front page longer


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 30, 2017)

Patxinco said:


> @smileyhead ok, if posting that i've reported it to avoid anyone else doing it is wrong, do not worry, i'm not gonna be doing it anymore.
> It's not my job, i've done it because i've cared, i've been a mod before and i know that normally that stops the bumping, but it's not gonna happen again.
> 
> For sure.





TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yeah, just report it and move on. Adding it to the post just keeps it on the front page longer


^ This.
Don't tell them you've reported them. There's nothing wrong with multiple people reporting the same post. Just keep it off the front page.


----------



## zoogie (Jan 3, 2018)

Just a heads up
https://gbatemp.net/threads/freepascal-graphics-drivers-for-2ds-3ds.493215/
The previous thread by that guy (it was very similar) was trashed so I assume the same will be done for this one.
So it's probably not a good idea to post there.

I think the guy is special needs, and not a true spammer, but it's not my call to make.


----------



## zoogie (May 15, 2018)

@snails1221 
@SketchyPixel


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2018)

Whats with all the Chinese ads lately? I couldn't be bothered spending half a day with a dictionary reading it properly so I copied and pasted it into Google Translate. From what I can gather they're selling forged academic documents eg. IELS certificates and academic transcripts for Chinese students so they can pretend they have studied abroad and are returning to China. I've removed the contact details from the post below.


> 一、快速办理高仿材料：
> 1、毕业证+成绩单+留学回国人员证明+教育部学历认证（全套留学回国必备证明材料，给父母及亲朋好友一份完美交代）；
> 2、雅思、托福，OFFER，在读证明，学生卡等留学相关材料（申请学校、转学，甚至是申请工签都可以用到）。
> 注：上述高仿材料，随时都可以安排办理，毕业证成绩单，学校，专业，学位，毕业时间都可以根据客户要求安排。
> ...





zoogie said:


> @snails1221
> @SketchyPixel


Did they bump the Chinese spam?


----------



## snails1221 (May 15, 2018)

zoogie said:


> @snails1221
> @SketchyPixel


b-b-b-but replying to spam is fun


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> b-b-b-but replying to spam is fun


You can if you want but you risk a warning for doing so. Just like what happened to me.


----------



## snails1221 (May 15, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> You can if you want but you risk a warning for doing so. Just like what happened to me.


If you couldn't tell, I was joking. Somehow I've managed to not visit the Site Discussions and suggestions part of the forum in the 3 years I've been here. Thus I didn't know this thread existed. I apologize for the error that I made. Guess I'll go ahead and take the strike/warning.


----------



## Deleted-394630 (May 15, 2018)

I didn't know what it was. I assumed it was helping someone else, so I translated it, I don't think that counts as a bump, but I'll be sure not to to it again. Thanks!


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 28, 2018)

@gameboy 
@SirNapkin1334 
Seriously?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 28, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> @gameboy
> @SirNapkin1334
> Seriously?


What happened to it?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 28, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> What happened to it?


It was deleted because its spam


----------



## gameboy (May 28, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> It was deleted because its spam



yea, im an idiot... translated via google and its spam


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 28, 2018)

@natanelho


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## dpad_5678 (May 28, 2018)

Curious what these new "University" spams are about?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 28, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> Curious what these new "University" spams are about?


Who knows


----------



## gameboy (May 28, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> Curious what these new "University" spams are about?



buy a diploma, i translated it


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2018)

Well at least these spambots aren't as bad as they used to be.


----------



## zoogie (May 28, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Well at least these spambots aren't as bad as they used to be.


You wonder why they even bother since they can't post links.
(I would assume they make commision for trying, maybe)


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 28, 2018)

@tunip3 really? 2 different threads?
@B4rtj4h dont reply to the thread, post a messege on there profile or even herel


----------



## BvanBart (May 28, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> @tunip3 really? 2 different threads?
> @B4rtj4h dont reply to the thread, post a messege on there profile or even herel


Sorry... it was during my quick routine... not even had the knowledge this tread exist!


----------



## tunip3 (May 28, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> @tunip3 really? 2 different threads?
> @B4rtj4h dont reply to the thread, post a messege on there profile or even herel


First of all one of them I didn't know what it said and I reported the one I did reply to


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 28, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> First of all one of them I didn't know what it said and I reported the one I did reply to


You're not supposed to reply to them at all


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2018)

zoogie said:


> You wonder why they even bother since they can't post links.
> (I would assume they make commision for trying, maybe)


Maybe they are just paid to spam any site that doesn't regulate posts? A lot of sites I've been joining lately require either the first or first 10 posts to be approved by a staff member (or like a VIP member or something,) so they aren't very easy to spam. 
It also looks like they are providing just enough information that a link simply isn't necessary. I could easily google the site they are spamming and I think that's what they are hoping for.


----------



## sup3rgh0st (May 29, 2018)

@supergamer368 @ShroomKing


----------



## Woody8275 (May 29, 2018)

What is with these Chinese university spam threads
how can bots even register with the im not a robot test


----------



## supergamer368 (May 29, 2018)

sup3rgh0st said:


> @supergamer368 @ShroomKing


*snaps loudly* dangit sorry about that


----------



## McWhiters9511 (May 29, 2018)

Woody8275 said:


> What is with these Chinese university spam threads
> how can bots even register with the im not a robot test


----------



## Woody8275 (May 29, 2018)

McWhiters9511 said:


>



Aren't those machines a little too expensive for spammers


----------



## supergamer368 (May 29, 2018)

Woody8275 said:


> Aren't those machines a little too expensive for spammers


That’s... not even the point at all. The point is there are always methods of breaking in and bypassing stuff.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (May 29, 2018)

Woody8275 said:


> Aren't those machines a little too expensive for spammers


wooooosh


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 29, 2018)

Woody8275 said:


> What is with these Chinese university spam threads
> how can bots even register with the im not a robot test


A human most likely sets up the account, then the bot does its thing


----------



## Chary (May 29, 2018)

How many comments does it take to solidify the idea of "don't post on weird spammy looking links"?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 29, 2018)

Chary said:


> How many comments does it take to solidify the idea of "don't post on weird spammy looking links"?


0... The answer is 0...


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2018)

@Beerus


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 31, 2018)

@hii915 saying "dont bump" doesn't help


----------



## dpad_5678 (May 31, 2018)

This thread is just 48 pages of tagging people who've bumped spam. Just stop.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 31, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> This thread is just 48 pages of tagging people who've bumped spam. Just stop.


That's kind of the point of this thread


----------



## dpad_5678 (May 31, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> That's kind of the point of this thread


No, the point of the thread was to remind members not to bump spam. Not @'ing each other back and fourth for almost 50 pages.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 31, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> No, the point of the thread was to remind members not to bump spam. Not @'ing each other back and fourth for almost 50 pages.


Each ping serves as a reminder


----------



## Nerdtendo (May 31, 2018)

I am now glad I didn't have time to check my phone earlier


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 31, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> No, the point of the thread was to remind members not to bump spam. Not @'ing each other back and fourth for almost 50 pages.


May I ask what kind of a reminder it is if no one ever sees it?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2018)

@thekarter104


----------



## thekarter104 (Jun 4, 2018)

lmao sorry about the Chinese message I sent in normal characters, but it's not even about that, it's about replying the thread ofcourse, which is useless, sorry lol.

How are those bots coming through though?

EDIT: @jimmyj


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2018)

@jimmyj


----------



## Chary (Jun 4, 2018)

Cease the pointless bickering, eh? There's no need for multiple replies like this about responding to a spam thread. If you see one of those threads, do as the title here says, don't bump it. Report it, move on. Simple.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 7, 2018)

@SimonMKWii Don't bump the spambots!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 7, 2018)

You too @gman666


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2018)

@asnka Please don't spambot threads


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2018)

I suggest reducing spam by preventing members with less than 10 posts from including Chinese characters in their posts and thread title to avoid more posts like this. This has been going on for a while now.

阿德莱德大学文凭证书>扣微<Contact details removed><Adelaide文凭毕业证><澳洲文凭学历りAdelaide文凭成绩单文凭りAdelaide文凭认证りAdelaide学历认证りAdelaide使馆认证

EDIT: Has anyone tried adding one of these guys on WeChat? What happens if you do?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 15, 2018)

@Aldoria


----------



## Aldoria (Jun 15, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> @Aldoria


I did not


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 15, 2018)

Aldoria said:


> I did not


The chinese thread is spam


----------



## Aldoria (Jun 15, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> The chinese thread is spam


I'm not the only one who replied and it's not bump spam stop this is ridiculous


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 15, 2018)

@chrisrlink

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Aldoria said:


> I'm not the only one who replied and it's not bump spam stop this is ridiculous


It is spam bumping


----------



## ihaveahax (Jun 15, 2018)

Aldoria said:


> I'm not the only one who replied and it's not bump spam stop this is ridiculous


It is spam, simple as that. Others doing it doesn't make it acceptable to do so.


----------



## thekarter104 (Jun 15, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> I suggest reducing spam by preventing members with less than 10 posts from including Chinese characters in their posts and thread title to avoid more posts like this. This has been going on for a while now.
> 
> 阿德莱德大学文凭证书>扣微<Contact details removed><Adelaide文凭毕业证><澳洲文凭学历りAdelaide文凭成绩单文凭りAdelaide文凭认证りAdelaide学历认证りAdelaide使馆认证



Yes, it will reduce Chinese spambots a lot.
But the door is always open for English spambots.

How is the door even open for bots anyway?


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 15, 2018)

how the hell was i suppose to know it was a spambot? could've been a noob who didn't read the rules


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 15, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> how the hell was i suppose to know it was a spambot? could've been a noob who didn't read the rules


A noob who posted in site discussion and suggestion with some English text saying shit about deplomas and universities? Sure


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 15, 2018)

Aldoria said:


> I'm not the only one who replied and it's not bump spam stop this is ridiculous



That doesn't make it ok. And yes, it's still bumping spam. See a spam post? Report it, move on. 



chrisrlink said:


> how the hell was i suppose to know it was a spambot? could've been a noob who didn't read the rules



Right click, translate to English. I've never seen a noob try to sell diplomas on any website I've been on in my entire life.


----------



## pickmh (Aug 8, 2018)

Most of the time those posts are created by bots or people with malicious intent, so I don't think that would do much, to be honest.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 8, 2018)

pickmh said:


> Most of the time those posts are created by bots or people with malicious intent, so I don't think that would do much, to be honest.


What wouldn't do much?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 25, 2018)

@Dan-the-Rebirth really?


----------



## Seriel (Aug 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> @Dan-the-Rebirth really?


Looks like they were trying to be everyone's saviour by translating it 
(thats no excuse, pls dont bump spam thx)


----------



## zoogie (Aug 25, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Looks like they were trying to be everyone's saviour by translating it
> (thats no excuse, pls dont bump spam thx)


After the translation, the spam makes even less sense somehow.

Must be some sort of subliminal advertising technique. I'm afraid.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 25, 2018)

>necrobumping a thread against bumping

edge 100


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> >necrobumping a thread against bumping
> 
> edge 100


Its always been an okay thing to bump pinned posts

Plus, its actually encouraged to bump this thread


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Its always been an okay thing to bump pinned posts
> 
> Plus, its actually encouraged to bump this thread


true, but it's kinda ironic /shrug


----------



## Seriel (Aug 25, 2018)

The whole point of this thread is that its bumped when theres spam being bumped so people actually realise that its not okay


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 25, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> true, but it's kinda ironic /shrug


No not really


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 4, 2019)

@Coolsonickirby


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Feb 4, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> @Coolsonickirby


Whoops, my b.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 18, 2019)

@MythicalData @SexiestManAlive


----------



## Mythical (Feb 18, 2019)

8BitWonder said:


> @MythicalData @SexiestManAlive


heeeaaarrrddd


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Feb 18, 2019)

8BitWonder said:


> @MythicalData @SexiestManAlive


Sorry mate


----------



## j0rv4r (Feb 19, 2019)

Seriel said:


> The whole point of this thread is that its bumped when theres spam being bumped so people actually realise that its not okay


kinda makes sense


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2019)

I'm bumping this thread because a few of our members are being naughty.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (May 23, 2019)

@Asia81 @dragonmaster


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 23, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> I'm bumping this thread because a few of our members are being naughty.




Yes give it to them.


----------



## Issac (Jun 2, 2019)

@BlastedGuy9905


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2019)

Somebody is being bad.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 22, 2019)

@Pipistrele


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 22, 2019)

Quantumcat said:


> @Pipistrele


Loving yourself is still a good thing though :v


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 22, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Loving yourself is still a good thing though :v


Bumping spam isn't.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 27, 2019)

Demixl said:


> Bump. Some people still aren't getting it.


This is a sticky, no need to bump it unless you are tagging someone to bring their attention to it.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 27, 2019)

This is hilarious.  For a site that enables piracy, it makes sense to traverse the sultry side of the internet occasionally.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 30, 2019)

@Cubuss that post was obvious spam and you know it


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 2, 2019)

@DRAGONBALLVINTAGE


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 2, 2019)

jurassicplayer said:


> @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE


Sorry


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Aug 13, 2019)

@erikas


----------



## erikas (Aug 13, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> @erikas


Sorry


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Aug 13, 2019)

erikas said:


> Sorry


Just report it and move on


----------



## 8BitWonder (Oct 3, 2019)

@EmulateLife


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 23, 2020)

@DxEggman

Don't bump spam regardless if it'll be deleted or not.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jun 26, 2020)

@Hayato213 @Latiodile


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 23, 2020)

@Stealphie


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 23, 2020)

Dionicio3 said:


> @Stealphie


but why


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 23, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> but why





p1ngpong said:


> As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.
> 
> However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.
> 
> ...


don't be dumb lol


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 4, 2020)

@Der_Blockbuster Don't bump spam, just report and move on.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 14, 2021)

@B-alpha That was spam.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 30, 2021)

@jeffyTheHomebrewer @Crazynoob458 @ChronoTrig @DKB
Just report those kind of posts and move on, please.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 30, 2021)

8BitWonder said:


> @jeffyTheHomebrewer @Crazynoob458 @ChronoTrig @DKB
> Just report the post and move on.


i did report the post before posting so...


----------



## DKB (Jul 30, 2021)

8BitWonder said:


> @jeffyTheHomebrewer @Crazynoob458 @ChronoTrig @DKB
> Just report those kind of posts and move on, please.



We did.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 30, 2021)

I reported it too!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jul 30, 2021)

@jeffyTheHomebrewer @DKB @ChronoTrig @drgnslayers @ChicoPancho @aadz93 @Stealphie 

Look I appreciate those who bothered to report the offending post but there is no need to announce that you are reporting it or that you have reported it or to continue shitposting (and thus bumping the thread). Many of you should know better by now.


----------



## ChronoTrig (Jul 30, 2021)

I wasn't aware. Now I do for next time. Thanks!

PS. I figured there'd be a filter for that garbage being posted and a faster ban response on it after being reported within 2 minutes of it being posted.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jul 30, 2021)

@ChronoTrig That's fine. At least now you know. My post is mainly aimed at a few members who have been with us long enough to know that posting in a spam thread is counterproductive, especially when the users pretend to be dense enough to not know that it is a troll


----------



## ChronoTrig (Jul 30, 2021)

Haha fair enough. I was also under the impression of if you give it light by everyone else bumping it that it'd possibly get noticed faster for the thread to get deleted (or so I was hoping).


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 12, 2021)

@Axido @linkenski @Rusb @slam2001 @splymb @mrgone @Goku1992A @DarkSeele 

Seriously? It is one thing to not report a spam post. I can live with that. But not one, not two, not three but *EIGHT* of you had the brilliant idea of bumping the thread which means it will be kept in the Recent Threads section.

You know what's the kicker? Only one of you bothered to actually make the report at the end of the day. 

To top it off, all of you have been here long enough to know better. 

Think, people. THINK.


----------



## linkenski (Sep 12, 2021)

porkiewpyne said:


> @Axido @linkenski @Rusb @slam2001 @splymb @mrgone @Goku1992A @DarkSeele
> 
> Seriously? It is one thing to not report a spam post. I can live with that. But not one, not two, not three but *EIGHT* of you had the brilliant idea of bumping the thread which means it will be kept in the Recent Threads section.
> 
> ...


What can I say, I thought it was fucking hilarious.


----------



## linkenski (Sep 12, 2021)

Breath of the Wild 2 leak gets me off.


----------



## slam2001 (Sep 25, 2021)

porkiewpyne said:


> @Axido @linkenski @Rusb @slam2001 @splymb @mrgone @Goku1992A @DarkSeele
> 
> Seriously? It is one thing to not report a spam post. I can live with that. But not one, not two, not three but *EIGHT* of you had the brilliant idea of bumping the thread which means it will be kept in the Recent Threads section.
> 
> ...



Yea thats the way to do it.. Blame members for the lack of admins/mods about at the time 
/not responding quick enough to spam reports,

TBH i didnt KNOW better, I was under the impression the more negative reply it got the sooner it would get removed
 I had to go on to discord to get an admin to remove this one


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 25, 2021)

Responding to spam only gives it more visability.
Doesn't matter how you respond to it.


Just report and move on, one of us will take care of it as soon as we can.
Сheers in advance for reporting <З


----------



## slam2001 (Sep 25, 2021)

Now i know better ill stick to the reports as you suggested.

Tho a wee lesson in people skills should go to Porkiewpyne, Your supervisor of an online form not a manager in burger king bud, Not everyone knows how these things work. anyway thats my micro rant over lol


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 25, 2021)

slam2001 said:


> Yea thats the way to do it.. Blame members for the lack of admins/mods about at the time
> /not responding quick enough to spam reports,
> 
> TBH i didnt KNOW better, I was under the impression the more negative reply it got the sooner it would get removed
> I had to go on to discord to get an admin to remove this one



Like I said, only one person bothered to put in any effort, and that was you. I didn't specifically point that out and in hindsight, that was my bad. That's a reason why you didn't get any punishment for bumping said thread, while all the others did.



slam2001 said:


> Now i know better ill stick to the reports as you suggested.
> 
> Tho a wee lesson in people skills should go to Porkiewpyne, Your supervisor of an online form not a manager in burger king bud, Not everyone knows how these things work. anyway thats my micro rant over lol


I stand by my decision to put the rest on blast because as you can see above, there are people who still could not give two shits about the issue at hand. It is specifically because this is a voluntary post that I get frustrated when some people go out of their way to purposely make life more difficult than it needs to be. I apologise for lumping you in with them.


----------



## slam2001 (Sep 25, 2021)

porkiewpyne said:


> Like I said, only one person bothered to put in any effort, and that was you. I didn't specifically point that out and in hindsight, that was my bad. There's a reason why you didn't get any punishment for bumping said thread, while all the others did.
> 
> 
> I stand by my decision to put the rest on blast because as you can see above, there are people who still could not give two shits about the issue at hand. I can understand when people try to help as in your case but end up doing the opposite. I can accept that but the other people are longtime members who are active enough to know what should and should not be done. And meme-ing it was definitely not helping their case


I Understand your point and now understand the bumping issue.

Tho again this is an online form and making statments like "There's a reason why you didn't get any punishment"
Come on ,, what is this School,Work,Prison 
you make it sound like your a teacher/Parent about to make a kid stand at the back of the room and i should be so thankful i didnt get Punished.

Just to be clear:

I do like this site and most of its ppl, it has helped me learn and understand modding in a safer and less device bricking way that most other sites for years.
Ive been coming to this site form the beginning before most of the mods were mods and maybe even born lol (IM old)

No i dont want to see porn/spam on here. their are plenty of other sites for that.

Ive nothing against anyone here especially yourself.
Mods/admins do alot more than most ppl know, So respect to the hard work done
I just have a very strong issuse with being talked down to/Spoken to like a child thats just made a tiny mistake.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 25, 2021)

@slam2001

Thanks for your reply. 

I'll try to elaborate on the thing from my point of view. I think there has been some misunderstanding. I never intended for my statement to come off as one of authority speaking down to another fellow user. As you can probably surmise, we do take issues pertaining to pornography very seriously as it has severe downstream effects on the site as a whole. 

My point with the statement regarding the lack of punishment was not to say that you should be grateful for our benevolence or anything of the sort. It was more to highlight the fact that we acknowledged the action of posting in the thread as a genuine but well-meaning mistake, unlike that of the others that were purely counterproductive and seemingly done as if to take the piss at the mods. I think you can see where my frustration stemmed from on that day.

Anyway, this is probably a tad belated but we the modstaff do appreciate everyone who try to make the site a better place for everyone so thank you for helping out.


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Oct 11, 2021)

porkiewpyne said:


> As you can probably surmise, we do take issues pertaining to pornography very seriously as it has severe downstream effects on the site as a whole.


What exactly are these "severe downstream effects"?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 11, 2021)

Mike_Hunt said:


> What exactly are these "severe downstream effects"?


We are meant to be a site that is accessible by everyone. 

I can't say I know of any family-friendly websites with pornographic content being accessible from the main page


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Oct 12, 2021)

porkiewpyne said:


> We are meant to be a site that is accessible by everyone.
> 
> I can't say I know of any family-friendly websites with pornographic content being accessible from the main page


I wish I saw it


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 12, 2021)

Nah3DS said:


> 80's asses are the best!!!


I'm born in 1970, I guess I have an 80's ass? It's quite hairy...


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 12, 2021)

[bumps the spam, and makes a spam sandwich] [with ketchup on it]


----------



## andrewmorras (Oct 17, 2021)

lol.. scammers are too brave tho


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 6, 2022)

@JuanMena


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Jan 6, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> @JuanMena


What was the spam about? More sexy Indian call girls?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 6, 2022)

Mike_Hunt said:


> What was the spam about? More sexy Indian call girls?


No, it was interior design in India.

So I reported it like: 

Spam! Show vagene and bobs.

And then replied with the following:

Show vagene and bobs.


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Jan 7, 2022)

How long before someone posts some Indian pussy here?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 16, 2022)

@CloudStrife1901


----------



## DinohScene -- PSA (Jan 16, 2022)

I'd like to remind people not to bump spam.
Not even as a joke.

Repeat offenders will be warned for this from now on.


----------



## CanadianCrossboMercenary (Feb 15, 2022)

Good to know


----------



## zoogie (Feb 22, 2022)

@Lostbhoy  Shape up! No spam bumpy! 

I miss the anti spam thread. Good ol times


----------



## Oreganus (Mar 20, 2022)

if it makes you feel any better p1ing, im a regular visitor to the site and I've never noticed any spambots ^.^


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 20, 2022)

Oreganus said:


> if it makes you feel any better p1ing, im a regular visitor to the site and I've never noticed any spambots ^.^


So you are saying you can not tell the difference between spam and regular posts? And you therefore reply to the spam and bump it?

This does not make me feel better! ;O;


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 20, 2022)

[bumps up the Spam, and turns it over, and watches it sizzle in the frying pan]

Can't wait for my spam sammy to be ready. Woohoo


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2013)

As many regular visitors of the site know we are forever waging a war against spam bots here. We are generally quick to exterminate them and their threads thanks to quick reporting by our members and vigilance by the moderating team and I would like to thank everyone who takes the time to bring spambots to our attention.

However tonight something happened that genuinely made me both angry and disappointed at the same time and also made me question the common sense of some of our most prolific and well known members.

A porn spambot made a thread on the forum with graphic images and links in its opening post. People proceeded to post in this thread not once or twice, but* nine* times.

So this thread was bumped to the top of the latest discussion tab and given more views nine times with idiotic posts ranging from the usual "reported" to people just thinking they are funny.

Let me make it clear:

DO NOT BUMP OBVIOUS SPAM UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, ESPECIALLY IF IT IS PORNOGRAPHIC!

Just report it!

Thanks.

I am going to take a few hours out to calm down before I take any action if any on the people who bumped that last thread, my immediate reaction being to suspend you all for your stupidity.


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 24, 2022)

TyBlood13 said:


> I've noticed in the last two months the amount of bots has gone up by quite a bit. Maybe we should make the sign-up process harder for bots. How? I wouldn't know.


The intp forum has one of the harder security questions on signup iirc....
Actually they removed all stipulations...

Ok.. then that only leaves the intjf. They are private and require a discord session for joining nowadays...

Actually, *how about adding a superduper homebrew quiz ?*
With a 17 page "read it yourself faq" for those uninitiated...
OR
no faq... oops

Afaics new users are now no longer able to post links n images right away.
I can see why now.
Such a shame ppl and moneygrubbers exploit every loophole.


----------

